# IN HER NAME: FIRST CONTACT - Nearly 400 5-Star Amazon Reviews...and Free!



## Michael R. Hicks

*IN HER NAME: FIRST CONTACT*

Led by Commander Owen McClaren, the TNS Aurora is embarked on an extended survey mission, searching for new worlds that could support human life. Drawn to an uncharted star system by the discovery of potentially habitable planets, the crew of the Aurora discovers something entirely unexpected: the planets are already inhabited, but not by humans. Approached by gigantic alien starships, Aurora's crew makes ready for humanity's very first contact with another sentient race.

But nothing could prepare them for what fate has in store. For they have entered the domain of the Kreelan Empire, which has waited thousands of years to find another spacefaring race against which to wage war to honor their Empress. With all but one of the crew killed in bloody close combat, the aliens send Aurora home bearing the sole survivor: the Messenger, a young crewman who carries with him an alien artifact that is humanity's only sign of how much time remains until they are plunged into an interstellar war...

*4.5 out of 5 stars and 385 5-star reviews on Amazon as of January 21st, 2015*

*What Readers Are Saying:*

-- "This is one of those unexpected finds. I have only read the 'prequel', didn't know the author and took at punt. I read the damned thing in a day."

-- "In many science fiction books the story gets lost in the made up technical babble and supposedly dangerous situations that never really feel dangerous because you know the author would never kill a main character. This does not happen with this book."

-- "This has been one of the most thought provoking stories for me in some time. This book easily stands on its own without the need for the other four stories; however, I would have been most disappointed if there had not been other stories after this."

-- "Once again, Mr. Hicks has created a rich and compelling fantasy universe. The villains of the piece are vicious and bloodthirsty, but are completely loyal to their own code of honor. For that, you may find a grudging respect."

-- "Once you start reading this book, it *is* very difficult to put it down."

*About The Book*

-- $3.99 *FREE*
-- 392 pages
-- Published August 29, 2009

*Purchase Links: *


----------



## chynared21

*You go Mike!!! *


----------



## jaspertyler

Yay


----------



## Anju 

AWESOME


----------



## Steph H

Great news! We'll wait anxiously but impatiently to be able to read it! 

Are you done yet?


----------



## pomlover2586

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . . Mike. . . . you need anyone to 'proof' your manuscript as you write?  (nudge, nudge, wink, wink, say no more)

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . Mike. . . . you need anyone to 'proof' your manuscript as you write? (nudge, nudge, wink, wink, say no more)
> 
> Ann


Well, actually, that would be kinda nice. Remember we had kicked around an idea like "Write with the Author" or some such on one of the IHN book club threads? I'm not sure how good an experience it would be for readers, but it would certainly help motivate me to write consistently - and hopefully keep me from making terrible detours like I did with In Her Name, where I totally rewrote the second half of the book! D'oh!

Any loony volunteers?


----------



## Britt

Woohoo! I'm only 1/3 done with In Her Name but I already can't wait for more!

P.S. I have copy editing experience... but... don't want spoilers! Lol!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Britt said:


> Woohoo! I'm only 1/3 done with In Her Name but I already can't wait for more!
> 
> P.S. I have copy editing experience... but... don't want spoilers! Lol!


Yay! Glad you're enjoying it! And you were a copy editor, eh? Oh, no! My poor ego! LOL!!  Believe me, I'm always happy for any help that'll trim down on the months I spent trying to edit _In Her Name_ by myself. Oy!


----------



## Britt

kreelanwarrior said:


> Yay! Glad you're enjoying it! And you were a copy editor, eh? Oh, no! My poor ego! LOL!!  Believe me, I'm always happy for any help that'll trim down on the months I spent trying to edit _In Her Name_ by myself. Oy!


Lol! I'm pretty busy right now as graduation looms ever nearer, but after that (and once I finish IHN ) I might be able to help you out. Most of my copy editing experience is in newspapers but I've edited research papers and letters as well.


----------



## Steph H

kreelanwarrior said:


> Any loony volunteers?


I'm a paralegal...I review and edit documents, among other things, for a living. Is that the kind of experience you need? 

It'd be kinda fun to be involved in getting a book "made"!


----------



## kyliedork

screenplays like "casablanca" & "gone with the wind" where writen by a team of writers.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> I'm a paralegal...I review and edit documents, among other things, for a living. Is that the kind of experience you need?
> 
> It'd be kinda fun to be involved in getting a book "made"!


Nah, no experience necessary! Just like with the book covers, it sounds like something that might be fun and useful (and probably quite entertaining - LOL!) at the same time.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

kyliedork said:


> screenplays like "casablanca" & "gone with the wind" where writen by a team of writers.


Ha! Don't we all wish it'd be like that!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, up to 8 pages (formatted for the printed book, not typical double-space format) hammered out...


----------



## Kind

kyliedork said:


> screenplays like "casablanca" & "gone with the wind" where writen by a team of writers.


Cool, I did not know that.


----------



## drenee

Way to go, Mike.  You know you have a great cheerleading team here.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mike, remember Anthony Trollope wrote while working for the post office.  Get the connection?  He was a government worker, you're a government worker.  It's fate.  

Keep us posted.  

Gertie


----------



## Neekeebee

kreelanwarrior said:


> Well, actually, that would be kinda nice. Remember we had kicked around an idea like "Write with the Author" or some such on one of the IHN book club threads? I'm not sure how good an experience it would be for readers, but it would certainly help motivate me to write consistently - and hopefully keep me from making terrible detours like I did with In Her Name, where I totally rewrote the second half of the book! D'oh!
> 
> Any loony volunteers?


  Got my calculator ready! Where do I sign up?

N


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

drenee said:


> Way to go, Mike. You know you have a great cheerleading team here.
> deb


Indeed I do - you all have been great!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Mike, remember Anthony Trollope wrote while working for the post office. Get the connection? He was a government worker, you're a government worker. It's fate.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> Gertie


Hey, I wouldn't argue! Listen, I'm very thankful to have a nice, well-paying, secure job. But I wouldn't mind "making it" with writing to the point where I could have that be my primary career! LOL! Well, I'll keep writing and we'll see where it all winds up... 

Speaking of which, have to do more hammering at the keyboard. The crew aboard a human survey ship is about to have a demonstration of Kreelan hospitality...!


----------



## Steph H

You tease....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> You tease....


Who, me? 

How 'bout when I get the first chapter done, whoever wants can read it and throw tomatoes (they have to be fully ripe - otherwise they'll hurt!)?


----------



## Anju 

okey dokey - I'm game!  'sides Mexican tomatoes are the bestest


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Anju No. 469 said:


> okey dokey - I'm game! 'sides Mexican tomatoes are the bestest


Hmm...don't think I've ever been hit by one of those, but I surely do like salsa!

Getting closer to finishing the first chapter draft. 6,000 words so far...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Getting closer to finishing the first chapter draft. 6,000 words so far...


You're burning up that keyboard.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> You're burning up that keyboard.


Hey, I'm just sitting here drinking a strawberry daquiri (well, not really, but I *wish* I was!). Little fingers are just doing their thing...


----------



## Steph H

I  went grocery shopping tonight and picked up some tomatoes so I'm ready to go... 


(Don't worry, they're those little grape tomatoes, so they shouldn't hurt....much.... )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Mike!  I'd love to join the proofreading crowd, teehee!  I think you are going to get a LOT of volunteers.

Betsy


----------



## Kristus412

I just finished In Her Name a few days ago I loved it and look forward to reading the prequel.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Kristus412 said:


> I just finished In Her Name a few days ago I loved it and look forward to reading the prequel.


Kristen - awesome, glad you enjoyed it (and feel free to do a review)!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Mike! I'd love to join the proofreading crowd, teehee! I think you are going to get a LOT of volunteers.
> 
> Betsy


Hey, as long as I'm not expected to feed everybody, that's just fine...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, I'm done with the draft of chapter one of _IN HER NAME: First Contact_! Yay! I had Jan read it, and aside from being irritated that I have to go to this primitive thing called "work" instead of staying home and writing, she seemed to think it was okay. At least she didn't fall asleep or hurl, which is always a good sign! 

Anyway, I'm posting the link to the PDF here (bottom of the post) first before anywhere else so y'all can take a gander and see what you think. A couple things:

- Keep in mind that this is a TOTALLY ROUGH draft! This is literally the straight off the presses stuff from my handy-dandy fingers. I haven't gone over anything but a couple stray bits. Very raw.

- Don't worry right now about catching typos and whatnot - just enjoy the read and see what you think. For those so inclined, please feel free to make any editing notes you like and we can run those down after the first draft is hammered out. I'd kinda like to keep up the writing momentum until we get to the end (wherever that may be), then come back through and fix things.

- If you want, feel free to send a copy of this around to others if you like. Just like with In Her Name (Omnibus), I'm going to make the first few chapters available as freebies, anyway. And as I've said, word of mouth marketing is how us little guys make it! 

And with that, I hope you enjoy the draft of chapter one of First Contact!

Rah!
Mike


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thanks Mike! I'm looking forward to reading it...I started In Her Name last night, hopefully, I'll be finished before you get too much further into writing this one, I love the idea of watching a new book unfold.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've downloaded it and converted it! Can't wait to start.

Betsy

(I've even used Calibre to add a cover from your cover thread)
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5966.msg128527.html#msg128527


----------



## ScrappingForever

Aren't you the fancy one, Betsy! 

Warning everyone: Get ready for a cliff-hanger..already! Sheesh! This is going to kill me if I have to read a chapter and then wait who knows how long for the next chapter! It's a good thing I like him so much!


----------



## ljloula

Cool, can't wait to read the draft! I really enjoyed In Her Name.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> - If you want, feel free to send a copy of this around to others if you like. Just like with In Her Name (Omnibus), I'm going to make the first few chapters available as freebies, anyway. And as I've said, word of mouth marketing is how us little guys make it!
> Mike


I was going to wait until the book comes out to read it, but since you will be making the first few chapters freebies anyway, I'll go ahead. Or not. Now I can't decide. Do I want to torment myself like Jan? Or should I wait a year and read the whole mouth-watering installment all at once?

Agony.

In the meantime ...










just in case you feel the need of some inspirational headgear (kevlar lined, of course).


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Thanks everybody for the kind words! 

Betsy, you're so over the top - a cover image and everything! LOL!!

And Gertie, just give in to the dark side and read it the chapter. And thanks for the Kool Atomic Shorts!!  

P.S. But heed Jan's warning: the first one is a cliff hanger. Dang fingers...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kreelanwarrior said:


> Thanks everybody for the kind words!
> 
> Betsy, you're so over the top - a cover image and everything! LOL!!
> 
> And Gertie, just give in to the dark side and read it the chapter. And thanks for the Kool Atomic Shorts!!
> 
> P.S. But heed Jan's warning: the first one is a cliff hanger. Dang fingers...


But did you see what cover image I was going to use? 










Betsy


----------



## Kristus412

kreelanwarrior said:


> Kristen - awesome, glad you enjoyed it (and feel free to do a review)!


I did a review on amazon!


----------



## Anju 

Got it!  But wonder if I'm with Gertie and want to wait a tad - after all Jan said a cliff hanger and she's a pretty good judge.


----------



## Kristus412

Anju No. 469 said:


> Got it! But wonder if I'm with Gertie and want to wait a tad - after all Jan said a cliff hanger and she's a pretty good judge.


Sorry I couldn't find Jan's post where a cliff hanger was mentioned. If she means at the end of In Her Name I'd have to disagree I thought it ended with tying up all the main characters stories. In fact the author isn't telling the stories of the main characters in his prequel but some secondary characters as far as I can tell.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Kristus412 said:


> I did a review on amazon!


Oh! I see it now (d'oh)! Thank you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristus412 said:


> Sorry I couldn't find Jan's post where a cliff hanger was mentioned. If she means at the end of In Her Name I'd have to disagree I thought it ended with tying up all the main characters stories. In fact the author isn't telling the stories of the main characters in his prequel but some secondary characters as far as I can tell.


Jan was referring to the prequel that Mike is writing now, go to the beginnings of this thread. Mike has a link for the first chapter of the Prequel to In Her Name.

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Anju No. 469 said:


> Got it! But wonder if I'm with Gertie and want to wait a tad - after all Jan said a cliff hanger and she's a pretty good judge.


Oh, it's a cliff-hanger, but only a little one. After all, this is just the first chapter! 

Kristen -

Here's the link again for ya: http://kreelanwarrior.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/first-contact-090331.pdf


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But did you see what cover image I was going to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Well, I didn't say anything when you originally posted this, but - since Harvey probably isn't watching - this isn't supposed to be a HORROR NOVEL! BUWAHAHAHAAAA!!!


----------



## Anju 

can you imagine if he had braids  

ARGHHHHHHH


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anju No. 469 said:


> can you imagine if he had braids
> 
> ARGHHHHHHH


Thanks for planting that picture in my head, Anju. I don't think I'm going to sleep tonight. 

Mike, how about removing the blank pages from the chapter. I had to go to Page 8 before getting to the story.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Thanks for planting that picture in my head, Anju. I don't think I'm going to sleep tonight.
> 
> Mike, how about removing the blank pages from the chapter. I had to go to Page 8 before getting to the story.


Okay, I'll do that after bit (well, probably tomorrow). I just zapped out the PDF file as-is (tried to just output the pages with the text, but the program refused to cooperate!)...

And yeah, Harvey with braids is too frightening to contemplate! Move aside, H.P. Lovecraft!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> And Gertie, just give in to the dark side and read it the chapter. And thanks for the Kool Atomic Shorts!!


Wear those rah-rah shorts in good health. I hear they help prevent baldness, too. 

Read the chapter. There's just something about the way that you write the Kreela that's sympathetic, even though their intent is to exterminate all other civilizations.

I'm trying not to let the cliff hanger keep me awake.


Spoiler



Okay, I'll ask ... which one survives and what happens to him/her?


 Or do I have to wait until you post the next chapter?

Oh, btw, well done.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Wear those rah-rah shorts in good health. I hear they help prevent baldness, too.


Hey, it's like I tell the boys if they say anything about my hair: I tell them that at my age I'm just glad to *have* hair! LOL!



> Read the chapter. There's just something about the way that you write the Kreela that's sympathetic, even though their intent is to exterminate all other civilizations.


Interesting that it comes across that way at this stage, since we haven't really seen much of them yet. But I guess that's the thing: unlike a lot of typical "villains," they're inherently evil. But you also have guilty knowledge of them from the first book. 



> I'm trying not to let the cliff hanger keep me awake.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll ask ... which one survives and what happens to him/her?
> 
> 
> Or do I have to wait until you post the next chapter?


Spoiler requests already?? Keep in mind who you think it might be, and then see if you're right when we get there. Remember, I don't really know where the heck we're going, either!



> Oh, btw, well done.


Muchos gracias!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Interesting that it comes across that way at this stage, since we haven't really seen much of them yet. But I guess that's the thing: unlike a lot of typical "villains," they're inherently evil. But you also have guilty knowledge of them from the first book.


But right away, you have set them up as a race that has a code of honor and an Empress to which they are devoted. They know that the human ships are inferior to them. They also know how many humans are on the ship, and only send 30 warriors to deal with five times their number. They are not unthinking, unfeeling beasts.

Oh, you mentioned the fangs, but I don't think you mentioned the talons.



> Spoiler requests already?? Keep in mind who you think it might be, and then see if you're right when we get there. Remember, I don't really know where the heck we're going, either!


Yeah, I have an idea ... or three, but I'm not telling either.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> They are not unthinking, unfeeling beasts.


No senior managers!! 



> Oh, you mentioned the fangs, but I don't think you mentioned the talons.


Getting there, getting there. Don't want to reveal *everything* all at once...



> Yeah, I have an idea ... or three, but I'm not telling either.


Good Gertie!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

For anyone who might be interested, here's the rough draft of chapter two...

(And remember, Betsy, don't scare everybody with that cover you made!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> For anyone who might be interested, here's the rough draft of chapter two...
> 
> (And remember, Betsy, don't scare everybody with that cover you made!)


Had to read the chapter. You do write well, Mike. It was good to see the humans fighting back. The priestess sent to test their blood song wouldn't be Tesh Dar, would it? But you did leave me hanging again, didn't you. Hmm.

I particularly like that you give a little background on the characters, even though they are about to die. It makes them real and gains sympathy.


----------



## Steph H

Just finished reading both chapters. Enjoyed them both....can you write any faster, Mike? 

Saw a few nits that I'll go back and mark-up, first time through I wanted to just enjoy the story. You said to hold the mark-up for now, though, right?


----------



## Neekeebee

Thanks for sharing your work-in-progress with us!  I'm so happy I can jump back into the Kreelan world so soon!    Looking forward to emailing the chapters and reading them on LyBerry first chance I get!

N


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Had to read the chapter. You do write well, Mike. It was good to see the humans fighting back. The priestess sent to test their blood song wouldn't be Tesh Dar, would it? But you did leave me hanging again, didn't you. Hmm.


Thanks! And no spoilers, although it's sort of a given that Tesh-Dar is going to reappear here and there throughout the war... 



> I particularly like that you give a little background on the characters, even though they are about to die. It makes them real and gains sympathy.


Well, that's actually the most interesting part for me: learning who these people are. Some get covered in more detail than others (I guess I can't do a major treatment of everybody or it'd wind up being like War and Peace), but the characters are always what makes a story interesting to me. Any action is really just a framework...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> Just finished reading both chapters. Enjoyed them both....can you write any faster, Mike?


Glad you liked 'em! Actually, I was telling Jan that if I'm aiming for a book about the length of the soon-to-be-released trilogy from the original novel (averaging right around 300 pages in 5.5x8.5 format), the draft for this one is already 10% done - IN A WEEK! Good grief! If I keep going at this rate I'll have the full draft done by early summer.

That brought me to another conclusion: barring any particular reason not to, I'm just going to keep writing. I stopped for nearly a dozen years after finishing In Her Name. Not gonna do that again as long as people enjoy what I write. 



> Saw a few nits that I'll go back and mark-up, first time through I wanted to just enjoy the story. You said to hold the mark-up for now, though, right?


Well, I was actually rethinking this the other night - it might make more sense to go ahead and hit me up with any nits you see as I go along. Fixing minor things won't take much time, and it's probably better to keep a running fix-it than to try and go back through everything from the start. That sounds too much like my unpleasant experience with the taxes this morning!

So, PM them or post them here (unless anybody has any particular suggestions on how best to do this?)...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Neekeebee said:


> Thanks for sharing your work-in-progress with us! I'm so happy I can jump back into the Kreelan world so soon!  Looking forward to emailing the chapters and reading them on LyBerry first chance I get!
> 
> N


You're welcome - glad you're enjoying it! 

I'm actually happy to be jumping back into the Kreelan universe, too. It was a very long dry spell in my writing. I want to know what happens next, but these confounded fingers aren't telling (no spoilers for *me*, either)!! Hmph...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think a PM would be better.  . .you might loose track if people post in the thread. . . . and you can save the PM's until you've incorporated each one. . . 

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think a PM would be better. . .you might loose track if people post in the thread. . . . and you can save the PM's until you've incorporated each one. . .
> 
> Ann


Yeah, that would probably make the most sense and save the contentious discussions for the open board!


----------



## strether

Some cautionary words from Lois Bujold:

"Writing Warrior's also taught me some important lessons about how to both use and ignore critique. I have some strong ideas about the importance of the reader in the story process. I've always used test-readers; I write to communicate a vision, and I always like to check and try to see if the message-received sufficiently resembles the message-sent. I twice earnestly re-wrote my way down wrong turns, when two trusted professional-level critiquers made suggestions which, in both cases, would have been fatal to the book and the series that eventually followed it. One, under the impression that I was writing standard commercial space opera, suggested I get rid of the entire opening sequence, including Miles's grandfather, and "start with the action" of the Beta Colony encounters; another had for personal reasons a view of the character of Bothari that was utterly hostile, and wanted a different version of his death. Trying to be a good little reviser, I finished these, sat back, and twitched for days. Then tore them both out and put back my first visions.
The fundamental substance of a book, if you are writing a real book, in your own blood, is not optional. The thematic vision often cannot be communicated—or even realized, if (as in my own case) the writing itself is a process of self-discovery—in partial sections. The whole must be present to become greater than the sum of the parts. Test readers, however useful in some areas (spelling! grammar! continuity! O please yes!) can become a hazard when they begin, on the basis of incomplete information, trying in all good faith to help you to write some other book than the one you intend. For example, the death of Miles's grandfather was based in a very oblique way on the death of one of my own grandfathers; cutting that sequence felt like chopping off my arm for very good reasons. Zelazny's dictum, "Trust your demon," meaning, follow your own inner vision, eventually became a mantra for me."

Jim (who's not trying to pour cold water on this thread. )


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

strether said:


> Some cautionary words from Lois Bujold:
> 
> "Writing Warrior's also taught me some important lessons about how to both use and ignore critique. I have some strong ideas about the importance of the reader in the story process. I've always used test-readers; I write to communicate a vision, and I always like to check and try to see if the message-received sufficiently resembles the message-sent. I twice earnestly re-wrote my way down wrong turns, when two trusted professional-level critiquers made suggestions which, in both cases, would have been fatal to the book and the series that eventually followed it. One, under the impression that I was writing standard commercial space opera, suggested I get rid of the entire opening sequence, including Miles's grandfather, and "start with the action" of the Beta Colony encounters; another had for personal reasons a view of the character of Bothari that was utterly hostile, and wanted a different version of his death. Trying to be a good little reviser, I finished these, sat back, and twitched for days. Then tore them both out and put back my first visions.
> The fundamental substance of a book, if you are writing a real book, in your own blood, is not optional. The thematic vision often cannot be communicated-or even realized, if (as in my own case) the writing itself is a process of self-discovery-in partial sections. The whole must be present to become greater than the sum of the parts. Test readers, however useful in some areas (spelling! grammar! continuity! O please yes!) can become a hazard when they begin, on the basis of incomplete information, trying in all good faith to help you to write some other book than the one you intend. For example, the death of Miles's grandfather was based in a very oblique way on the death of one of my own grandfathers; cutting that sequence felt like chopping off my arm for very good reasons. Zelazny's dictum, "Trust your demon," meaning, follow your own inner vision, eventually became a mantra for me."
> 
> Jim (who's not trying to pour cold water on this thread. )


Jim - thanks for that! That's actually exactly the way I feel: it's a huge help to have folks scout out bloopers (which for some inexplicable reason seem to run and hide under rocks when *I* go through the text looking for them, the little buggers!), but as far as the story itself goes, that's really up to my fingers as they type. I would certainly pause to consider the road I was heading down if I wrote something and everybody suddenly said, "Whoa! What the heck!"

On the other hand, I think that may be inherent in my writing style, whatever it may be: you never know what's coming next in the story (neither do I!), and I think folks encounter a lot of those "what the heck" moments while reading In Her Name. But in the end those twists and turns seem to mesh together in the overall story (well, I hope they do, at least!).

But I will definitely keep that firmly in mind, while wearing the Kevlar-reinforced "Rah-Rah" shorts on my head that Gertie gave me. They're not quite as stylish as the Kool Atomic Hat, but who am I to turn away free headgear?? 

Thanks!!
Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Thanks! And no spoilers, although it's sort of a given that Tesh-Dar is going to reappear here and there throughout the war...


Yay, bloodthirsty warrior that she is. But knowing what she becomes in the end, I can applaud her return.



> Well, that's actually the most interesting part for me: learning who these people are. Some get covered in more detail than others (I guess I can't do a major treatment of everybody or it'd wind up being like War and Peace), but the characters are always what makes a story interesting to me. Any action is really just a framework...


I totally agree with that. It doesn't matter how good a story is, if it isn't about good characters that I can care for, I don't read it. It's good to take a few sentences to get a feel for a character.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> On the other hand, I think that may be inherent in my writing style, whatever it may be: you never know what's coming next in the story (neither do I!), and I think folks encounter a lot of those "what the heck" moments while reading In Her Name. But in the end those twists and turns seem to mesh together in the overall story (well, I hope they do, at least!).


In the end, it's your book and your vision. It's like trying to second-guess yourself when you get criticism from reviewers. You wrote what you wrote (or your fingers did), and there comes a point where you just have to say enough ... I'm putting it out there.  JKR wants to rewrite all of her books. She should be happy with what she accomplished, and so should you.



> But I will definitely keep that firmly in mind, while wearing the Kevlar-reinforced "Rah-Rah" shorts on my head that Gertie gave me. They're not quite as stylish as the Kool Atomic Hat, but who am I to turn away free headgear??
> 
> Thanks!!
> Mike


I _knew_ the rah-rah shorts would help.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

For Steph - Muchos gracias for sending the blooper list! Especially this one:



> Page 12, second paragraph -- okay, here's the one that kind of threw me out of the story the first time through because it was kind of jarring. The second sentence starts with, "As the Kreelan's sword..." But see, that's the first time you refer to them as a Kreelan. None of the alien "thoughts" up to then refer to themselves as Kreelans, just warriors and stuff about the Empire and Empress and such. So having the first reference in the human narration seems way out of place, IMO.


That's one thing I've been trying to avoid (darn fingers). They have to be "aliens" until the humans figure out a name for them...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> For Steph - Muchos gracias for sending the blooper list! Especially this one:
> 
> That's one thing I've been trying to avoid (darn fingers). They have to be "aliens" until the humans figure out a name for them...


Ask your fingers for me how the humans are going to find out the Kreelans are Kreelans since no one has ever figured out their language.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ROTFL... 

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Ask your fingers for me how the humans are going to find out the Kreelans are Kreelans since no one has ever figured out their language.


Picky picky picky.... 

Mike, you're welcome for the list. Hope I didn't make your eyes bug out too much.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Ask your fingers for me how the humans are going to find out the Kreelans are Kreelans since no one has ever figured out their language.


Ha! That's one thing my fingers did confide. And no, I'm not going to tell!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> Picky picky picky....
> 
> Mike, you're welcome for the list. Hope I didn't make your eyes bug out too much.


Not at all! No, I was actually surprised that there weren't a lot more bloopers. When I told y'all that the text was raw, I meant it: I hadn't even reread the chapters before I posted them...

Now into chapter three...


----------



## AppleHeart

Hello~

Just ordered the first book of IN HER NAME a few minutes ago because of the recommendation and good reviews I've read here. 

I love Lois McMaster Bujold's Vorkosigan series, Anne McCaffrey's Pern series and Naomi Novik's Temeraire series. If this series is similar to the ones mentioned, I just may have found another writer to go on my autobuy list!

Take care, live happy, love wisely. Ciao~

ebc, who thinks hanging around this board is putting a huge dent in her wallet!!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

AppleHeart said:


> Hello~
> 
> Just ordered the first book of IN HER NAME a few minutes ago because of the recommendation and good reviews I've read here.
> 
> I love Lois McMaster Bujold's Vorkosigan series, Anne McCaffrey's Pern series and Naomi Novik's Temeraire series. If this series is similar to the ones mentioned, I just may have found another writer to go on my autobuy list!
> 
> Take care, live happy, love wisely. Ciao~
> 
> ebc, who thinks hanging around this board is putting a huge dent in her wallet!!!


AppleHeart - that's awesome, thanks! But just to make sure, did you buy "In Her Name" the Kindle version? I just wanted to check, because I'm re-releasing that novel as a trilogy. The first part is called "In Her Name: Empire", but only the paperback version of the first one is out (the Kindle version will be coming soon). So, if you buy the original In Her Name, you'll have all three books in one (and I'm going to re-release that as an omnibus edition). Does that make any sense? LOL!


----------



## AppleHeart

kreelanwarrior said:


> AppleHeart - that's awesome, thanks! But just to make sure, did you buy "In Her Name" the Kindle version? I just wanted to check, because I'm re-releasing that novel as a trilogy. The first part is called "In Her Name: Empire", but only the paperback version of the first one is out (the Kindle version will be coming soon). So, if you buy the original In Her Name, you'll have all three books in one (and I'm going to re-release that as an omnibus edition). Does that make any sense? LOL!


It's in my Kindle! So it must be the Kindle version?

I am a tad confused now.. But if it's the wrong format, I can go for the original paperback versions too since I have the others I mentioned in paperbacks.

ebc


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

AppleHeart said:


> It's in my Kindle! So it must be the Kindle version?
> 
> I am a tad confused now.. But if it's the wrong format, I can go for the original paperback versions too since I have the others I mentioned in paperbacks.
> 
> ebc


If you've got the current Kindle version of In Her Name (there's only one right now), you're good to go! That has all three books that I'm releasing as singles: Empire (just released in print, Kindle coming soon), Confederation, and Final Battle. In your version of IHN these are Books One, Two, and Three.

So read and enjoy it, then stand by for the release later this year of _In Her Name: First Contact_, which will be an all-new prequel (and I'm posting the chapters on this thread as we go)...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, here's the draft of chapter three for your nitpicking amusement!

Be forewarned, however, that I'm not entirely sure if this chapter is done. I think it is, but my fingers got worn out and terminally aggravated this evening while trying to get _Empire_ formatted for the Kindle (let's just say that DTP does *not* get along well with data from Macs!). Grrr...

Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just one typo that I saw at the top of page 7. before he felt.

Ah, the talonless ones appear. This is so cool, Mike. Now we're getting the background on the whys and wherefores of the war with the humans.

Tell your fingers for me that they are doing fine. Keep it up. And for heaven's sake, keep at it. I can understand why you let so much time lapse after writing IHN. It's so hard to get published. But now that indie authors have the means to publish their work and get it out to the public, there's no reason to ever stop.


----------



## ljloula

I guess I would be a horrible proofreader, because my mind just skips right over those details! Forgetting that this is set BEFORE IHN. Really enjoying the story so far Mike!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It's great to see a fellow Kindle pioneer author here, a fellow Publetarian (t). lol

Edward C. Patterson
author of stuff


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Just one typo that I saw at the top of page 7. before he felt.


Thanks, Gertie! Steph sent me some more, too - this is *very* helpful, thank you all! 



> Ah, the talonless ones appear. This is so cool, Mike. Now we're getting the background on the whys and wherefores of the war with the humans.
> 
> Tell your fingers for me that they are doing fine. Keep it up. And for heaven's sake, keep at it. I can understand why you let so much time lapse after writing IHN. It's so hard to get published. But now that indie authors have the means to publish their work and get it out to the public, there's no reason to ever stop.


Thanks so much! I appreciate that, and I've actually made a resolution to myself to just make writing a part of my day. I didn't do much of anything after finishing IHN partly because of frustration, but there were also a lot of other things going on in my life around that time that led me down a different path (falsely, I guess you might say). But I've always enjoyed it, I've done various forms of writing in my day job, and - what the heck - it's lots of fun to do. Sorta cool to create new worlds...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

ljloula said:


> I guess I would be a horrible proofreader, because my mind just skips right over those details! Forgetting that this is set BEFORE IHN. Really enjoying the story so far Mike!


That's one reason why I'm such a terrible proofreader, too - I can't slow down and read things in detail. I just want to see what happens next, even when it's my own stupid story! LOL!!

But yeah, you have to keep in mind that this is set about 100 years before IHN/Empire. And glad you're enjoying it!!


----------



## Steph H

That's the only bad thing about prequels, having to push that fore-knowledge off to one side, shove it in a closet and tell it to be quiet.  But on the other hand, it's always cool to get to go back and read the beginnings when the existing story had plopped you down in the middle of a conflict/war/problem.

I'm diggin' it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> That's the only bad thing about prequels, having to push that fore-knowledge off to one side, shove it in a closet and tell it to be quiet.  But on the other hand, it's always cool to get to go back and read the beginnings when the existing story had plopped you down in the middle of a conflict/war/problem.


Well, as I think Gertie had said a while ago, visions of Star Wars (the original trilogy), followed by Star Wars (the "new" trilogy prequel). Enough to give ya a headache!


----------



## AppleHeart

Just finished IHN Book one and all I can say is *WOW* times five! Can't wait to start Book two... but will be taking AH with me to my job interview in Brooklyn, so guess what I'll be reading on the train?

This is a *GREAT* book and why have I not heard of you years ago? Have many questions which I'll ask after I'm finished reading INH. Hope you don't mind but I'm curious, extremely curious about your 'world' and its inhabitants...

Thanks for a wonderful, wonderful read.

ebc


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We had a book club on In Her Name. . . .you should check out the various discussion threads. . . .feel free to add your observations as well. The great thing about an on line book club is that it kinda never ends! Here's the link:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,20.0.html

Ann


----------



## Anju 

AppleHeart said:


> Just finished IHN Book one and all I can say is *WOW* times five! Can't wait to start Book two... but will be taking AH with me to my job interview in Brooklyn, so guess what I'll be reading on the train?
> 
> This is a *GREAT* book and why have I not heard of you years ago? Have many questions which I'll ask after I'm finished reading INH. Hope you don't mind but I'm curious, extremely curious about your 'world' and its inhabitants...
> 
> Thanks for a wonderful, wonderful read.
> 
> ebc


We are also trying to convince the powers that be (if you know any that would be helpful) that this needs absolutely SHOULD be made into a movie and we are all gonna get to be in it


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

AppleHeart said:


> Just finished IHN Book one and all I can say is *WOW* times five! Can't wait to start Book two... but will be taking AH with me to my job interview in Brooklyn, so guess what I'll be reading on the train?
> 
> This is a *GREAT* book and why have I not heard of you years ago? Have many questions which I'll ask after I'm finished reading INH. Hope you don't mind but I'm curious, extremely curious about your 'world' and its inhabitants...
> 
> Thanks for a wonderful, wonderful read.
> 
> ebc


ebc -

Glad you're enjoying it! 

As for why you didn't hear of me years ago, the manuscript was sitting under my desk gathering dust (finished writing it around '94 or so) until the Kindle came out! So I published it myself (was too annoyed with the traditional publication process and I'm an inveterate do-it-yourselfer).

But ask any questions or whatever that you like! As Ann pointed out, there are threads for the book klub we did, or you can post it here, in a separate thread, whatever makes ya happy!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Anju No. 469 said:


> We are also trying to convince the powers that be (if you know any that would be helpful) that this needs absolutely SHOULD be made into a movie and we are all gonna get to be in it


I'll have to write in a scene where the Kool Atomic Hat can have a cameo appearance! 

Am going to try and start on chapter 4 tonight. Was totally toasted from work (personnel eval time, and we're completely changing everything to have "measurable" objectives - UGH!) and need to wander off to another universe...

Oh, and then came home to find the first order I made of In Her Name: Empire to send out to reviewers was printed by CreateSpace all in italics (*unlike* the proof copy)!! Grrr. Where's that sword...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Oh, came up with this tonight. Now I'll try to get some writing in. Needs to see what happens to the Aurora's unfortunate crew... :-(


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Oh, came up with this tonight. Now I'll try to get some writing in. Needs to see what happens to the Aurora's unfortunate crew... :-(


Nice.

When you find out what happens next, I know you'll let us in on it.

And thanks for giving the Kool Atomic Hat a cameo appearance. It's a great day for hats everywhere.


----------



## tecwritr

kreelanwarrior said:


> Oh, came up with this tonight. Now I'll try to get some writing in. Needs to see what happens to the Aurora's unfortunate crew... :-(


First Contact was the title of a Star Trek movie. You won't get in trouble for using it will you?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think "First Contact" is a pretty standard term throughout Science Fiction movies and books for meeting an alien race for the first time.  I wouldn't think there would be a problem.

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think "First Contact" is a pretty standard term throughout Science Fiction movies and books for meeting an alien race for the first time. I wouldn't think there would be a problem.
> 
> Ann


Yeah, titles are generally exempt from the usual copyright rules (unless you're blatantly infringing on a franchise). Besides, technically the title is "In Her Name: First Contact" - now I just need my own franchise! LOL!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You better trademark "In Her Name". . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann in Arlington said:


> You better trademark "In Her Name". . . . . .
> 
> Ann


Um. Well, not cheap ($275), but I guess in the long run that might not hurt, since there are probably going to be a number of these books floating around when all is said and done. And when the movie contract *does* finally come in after Oprah has the book on her show...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You gotta get to Stephen Colbert. . . .if he likes it he'll tout it and LOTS of people will buy it. . . . . . he's nearly as big a force as Oprah. . . I mean, they didn't nearly have to name the new space station module "Oprah". . . . .

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann in Arlington said:


> You gotta get to Stephen Colbert. . . .if he likes it he'll tout it and LOTS of people will buy it. . . . . . he's nearly as big a force as Oprah. . . I mean, they didn't nearly have to name the new space station module "Oprah". . . . .
> 
> Ann


That's always the problem, though: getting anything through to anyone, past the teeming millions, unless the person just happens to pick it up or has a friend recommend it. And with a self-published title...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, my son, to whom I gave a copy of the In Her Name omnibus -- and who is really enjoying it -- has met Stephen Colbert.  His wife and kids are involved in some theatre thing in the summers and the production is at the college theater he manages. . . . so, we're practically related. . . .

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, my son, to whom I gave a copy of the In Her Name omnibus -- and who is really enjoying it -- has met Stephen Colbert. His wife and kids are involved in some theatre thing in the summers and the production is at the college theater he manages. . . . so, we're practically related. . . .
> 
> Ann


LOL! Okay, how much is it gonna cost me to have your son slip in a good word...well, as long as Colbert doesn't lampoon it. Oh, heck, even if he does, I'm happy to be lampooned (Jan does it to me all the time)!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hey. . .based on your posts here. . .you'd do great on Colbert. . . . . .his best interviews are with the guests who play the game with him!!

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hey. . .based on your posts here. . .you'd do great on Colbert. . . . . .his best interviews are with the guests who play the game with him!!
> 
> Ann


HA! True, I doubt I could ever be accused of taking myself very seriously...


----------



## ScrappingForever

No, any guy who proudly wears his ****** tighties on his head cannot be accused of taking himself very seriously!


----------



## ljloula

Way to keep him humble Jan!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

ljloula said:


> Way to keep him humble Jan!


Hey, she doesn't need any help with that!


----------



## AppleHeart

kreelanwarrior said:


> ebc -
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it!
> 
> As for why you didn't hear of me years ago, the manuscript was sitting under my desk gathering dust (finished writing it around '94 or so) until the Kindle came out! So I published it myself (was too annoyed with the traditional publication process and I'm an inveterate do-it-yourselfer).
> 
> But ask any questions or whatever that you like! As Ann pointed out, there are threads for the book klub we did, or you can post it here, in a separate thread, whatever makes ya happy!


I have no idea how to quote 3 different posts that I want to address in one post, so please bear with me.

Glad you finally decided to publish it yourself or we would not have been fortunate to enjoy it. I have been telling my friends about your book and kinda made my best friend, whom I finally got started reading mysteries and fantasy/light sci fi recently, order your book yesterday. She loved the Temeraire series and I told her that she would absolutely love IHN, if not more <-- keeping my fingers crossed!

Ann, I went to the Book Klub, too many different posts for each books for IHN so I just posted on the last discussion one. Hope it's OK still -- better late than never??

Anju, I wish!! Years ago over at the AOL screenwriting board, I 'met' several screenwriters whom I can say "I knew them when.." and who are now co-producers of their own show (_i.e._ Numbers), TV screenies who wrote for JAG, Millenium etc.. and one who got nominated along with 2 other writers for an Oscar for David Cronenberg's "A History of Violence". I learned a lot about writing from them, improved my English - I guess you could say, and even though they could be a little nasty especially if they think you were BSing and not there to network, chat and/or learn, they were a very good group of people to learn things from like arts, music, writing, filming short films, etc... I wished I had saved some of the posts especially when AOL decided to get rid of the MBs.

ebc, off to read the chapters for IHN:CONTACT.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

ebc - hope your friend enjoys it! If she doesn't, just hit her with the book and she'll suffer short term memory loss and won't remember the experience! 

But people who aren't sci-fi readers seem to enjoy it, so your friendship should survive! Yay!

And that's wild about your working with those TV folks. That'd be way cool! I'm just gonna keep writing until they call for a screenplay...    

And just post your questions and so on about the book in whichever thread - we'll find it!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, IHN: First Contact chapter 4 is now available. The usual caveat that it's rough... 

This brings us to a question: I probably shouldn't post too much more out for open public view, or there'll wind up being full bootleg copies of the book wandering around by the end! We'll have to sort something out on that - am open to suggestions!


----------



## Steph H

Cool, new lunch time reading material! 

Maybe Harvey would okay using the forum that's only for logged-in forum members for this, and moving the whole thread there? (can't remember the name offhand, the one that's for special offers)  An occasional reminder could be posted here about it, though I'm sure those of us reading it will find it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Steph H said:


> Maybe Harvey would okay using the forum that's only for logged-in forum members for this, and moving the whole thread there? (can't remember the name offhand, the one that's for special offers) An occasional reminder could be posted here about it, though I'm sure those of us reading it will find it.


I was going to suggest that. . . .Mike, why don't you PM Harvey and see if it's o.k. with him. I'm guessing he'll be fine with it and can move it for you.

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mike, as much as I'm enjoying reading and critiquing the first chapters, I think I'll stop at this last chapter you posted. You're bound to make changes and the final book won't be what we're reading. I want to dive into the whole experience, fresh and unspoiled, when the book comes out. (I hate waiting)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Mike, as much as I'm enjoying reading and critiquing the first chapters, I think I'll stop at this last chapter you posted. You're bound to make changes and the final book won't be what we're reading. I want to dive into the whole experience, fresh and unspoiled, when the book comes out. (I hate waiting)


Oh, okay, fine be that way - we'll see you staying up until 2 a.m. again when it debuts! 

Actually, I'm hoping to be done with the first draft of this sucker in the next couple months if I can keep going at this rate (why the heck was I going so slow on the first book(s)??). Maybe I'll give myself a birthday present in July...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> Cool, new lunch time reading material!
> 
> Maybe Harvey would okay using the forum that's only for logged-in forum members for this, and moving the whole thread there? (can't remember the name offhand, the one that's for special offers) An occasional reminder could be posted here about it, though I'm sure those of us reading it will find it.


Well, that's a possibility, but I thought about this some more today, and I think what I might do is just see if there are some folks who'd like to continue reading as sanity checkers (I won't ask anyone to proofread, but if anyone would like to - and I know you've done a lot Steph, along with some of the other folks - I certainly would welcome the help!). Then I'll just email them the chapter drafts to take a look at, with the understanding that past chapter 4 they can't send them on to anybody else. It's not so much a forum issue, but putting all the draft copies on an open FTP/web access point on my web server opens it up to anybody who knows where to look (it's not like stealing the next Transformers movie or anything, but still)...

So, if anybody's interested in being a sounding board and is willing to not send on any of the future chapters to anybody, PM me to let me know with your email address.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Oh, okay, fine be that way - we'll see you staying up until 2 a.m. again when it debuts!


With the greatest pleasure. Hey, what we need is a midnight cyber-release party.



> Actually, I'm hoping to be done with the first draft of this sucker in the next couple months if I can keep going at this rate (why the heck was I going so slow on the first book(s)??). Maybe I'll give myself a birthday present in July...


At the rate you're going, I wouldn't doubt it. (I still hate waiting)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> With the greatest pleasure. Hey, what we need is a midnight cyber-release party.


Hey, we could do that! 



> At the rate you're going, I wouldn't doubt it. (I still hate waiting)


Well, I figure I should be able to average around 20 pages a week, and I'm just pecking away for an hour or two each night. Then we're taking a full week's vacation in early June, and I'm really hoping to hammer it to the end by the time we're ready to come home (can you say "finger aerobics"??). Then final editing, proofing, and - poof! - off to DTP for Kindle publication and CreateSpace for print.

Oh, well, that then brings up another question: if that's ready to go by - let's say - July, should I have the other original trilogy books out by then? I was thinking of spacing them out, but am not sure that makes sense now that I'm writing this one. Ow! My head hurts!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Oh, well, that then brings up another question: if that's ready to go by - let's say - July, should I have the other original trilogy books out by then? I was thinking of spacing them out, but am not sure that makes sense now that I'm writing this one. Ow! My head hurts!!


Quick, put on the rah-rah shorts. You'll feel ever so much better.

If you issue one of the trilogy per month, all three will be out before First Contact. Then you might do some kind of special (kindle version, of course). Buy the trilogy for regular price and get First Contact for half price. Just a thought.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, just finished chapter 8 and wrapped up the first major segment of the story (just short of 100 pages). Yay!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Okay, just finished chapter 8 and wrapped up the first major segment of the story (just short of 100 pages). Yay!


I can't believe how quickly you're writing. You must be spending every waking moment at he keyboard. Does Jan know you're still alive?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I can't believe how quickly you're writing. You must be spending every waking moment at he keyboard. Does Jan know you're still alive?


Um. Well...I did all of chapter 8 - 2800+ words (which is a bit shorter than the others) - between around 7:00 and 9:45 tonight...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Um. Well...I did all of chapter 8 - 2800+ words (which is a bit shorter than the others) - between around 7:00 and 9:45 tonight...


Sheesh, and I thought I wrote fast. You wrote all that in under three hours? I'm going to have to find myself a pair of inspirational shorts.

Maybe the Empress can wear this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Woke up and couldn't get back to sleep, so I flipped on the TV.  P90X ... you're really doing that?  Is Jan doing it, too?  That really looks tough.  Good luck with it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Sheesh, and I thought I wrote fast. You wrote all that in under three hours? I'm going to have to find myself a pair of inspirational shorts.


Yeah, I hadn't realized how fast I was rapping things out last night, although I suppose that's pretty typical. I normally only have a couple hours a few nights a week to write, plus whatever I can cram in on the weekends. I just let my fingers do the walking! 



> Maybe the Empress can wear this.


Hmm, I have to say that this is probably not the best choice of hats - it looks like a bunch of old socks twisted together! Certainly not very, um, regal...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Woke up and couldn't get back to sleep, so I flipped on the TV. P90X ... you're really doing that? Is Jan doing it, too? That really looks tough. Good luck with it.


Yep! But that's not where we started - it's taken us about a year to get to where we can handle it (and we're still getting our butts kicked pretty good). Jan's finishing a second round of ChaLEAN Extreme, I've pushed on to P90X...

And this morning it's our 5K race/run! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hmm, I have to say that this is probably not the best choice of hats - it looks like a bunch of old socks twisted together! Certainly not very, um, regal...


I was thinking more that it had a place to stuff the braids and the red was symbolic of the red talons.



kreelanwarrior said:


> Yep! But that's not where we started - it's taken us about a year to get to where we can handle it (and we're still getting our butts kicked pretty good). Jan's finishing a second round of ChaLEAN Extreme, I've pushed on to P90X...


Big Kudos to you and Jan for even attempting that. It looks worse than boot camp.



> And this morning it's our 5K race/run! Woo-hoo!


Good luck.

Now for some good news, I think. While not sleeping last night, I was flipping through my content manager and came across IHN. In parentheses after the title, it said "(Omnibus Edition)." It sounds to me like your update automatically replaced the old file. Before, we had to get Amazon to delete the old book, give us a refund, and then buy the new book again. Do you think they finally got it right?

I'll have to check Jeff's books, too, and let him know.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I was thinking more that it had a place to stuff the braids and the red was symbolic of the red talons.


Hmm. The potential utility doesn't overcome the old sock effect for the fashion minded Empress! 



> Big Kudos to you and Jan for even attempting that. It looks worse than boot camp.
> 
> Good luck.


It's been a tough road, but it's been worth it! I'm in better shape now than when I was in the Army over twenty years ago. Maybe that's why my fingers can type so fast! 

Now for some good news, I think. While not sleeping last night, I was flipping through my content manager and came across IHN. In parentheses after the title, it said "(Omnibus Edition)." It sounds to me like your update automatically replaced the old file. Before, we had to get Amazon to delete the old book, give us a refund, and then buy the new book again. Do you think they finally got it right?

I'll have to check Jeff's books, too, and let him know.

[/quote]


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hmm. The potential utility doesn't overcome the old sock effect for the fashion minded Empress!


My first hat failure











> It's been a tough road, but it's been worth it! I'm in better shape now than when I was in the Army over twenty years ago. Maybe that's why my fingers can type so fast!


Some of those guys on the infomercial looked almost anorexic. They had home videos of some of the participants, and I kept looking for you and Jan.











> Now for some good news, I think. While not sleeping last night, I was flipping through my content manager and came across IHN. In parentheses after the title, it said "(Omnibus Edition)." It sounds to me like your update automatically replaced the old file. Before, we had to get Amazon to delete the old book, give us a refund, and then buy the new book again. Do you think they finally got it right?
> 
> I'll have to check Jeff's books, too, and let him know.


After checking Jeff's books, it looks like the only change was to the metadata, not the content. My hopes were dashed.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> My first hat failure


Well, we'll let you slip by THIS time! 



> Some of those guys on the infomercial looked almost anorexic. They had home videos of some of the participants, and I kept looking for you and Jan.


No, we're not in the infomercials, but we *are* here: http://www.fitclubtoday.com. 



> After checking Jeff's books, it looks like the only change was to the metadata, not the content. My hopes were dashed.


That's what I expected. I was going to get back to you earlier on my suspicions, but after the 5K we had Ben's baseball game, then had to spend another hour in the sun after that at the school fun fair. Then we came home and collapsed (and I still have my P90X workout yet to do!).

But yeah, that's a real stinky thing that the downloads can't be updated. And I haven't heard any peep of making that a feature, although I'm almost positive it *was* last year until they went through one of their "upgrades" on DTP. Hmph!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the corrected link. You and Jan do look great.

http://fitclubtoday.com/


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Here's the corrected link. You and Jan do look great.
> 
> http://fitclubtoday.com/


D'oh! I can't type! 

And better than looking great (although we both still have goals we want to reach), we *feel* great!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

But, to get back on topic. . . . .I talked to my son today.  I'd given him the paper omnibus version of IHN.  He said he finished it and loved it.  He wasn't to sure if maybe the ending wasn't a bit too pat, but did acknowldege that it had been totally set up by all the references to how ancient the civilization was.  All in all he thought it was a very good read.  He reads a lot of fantasy, not so much science fiction, because he says it seems like, with a lot of SF, they come up with some cool technology and then figure out a plot that will kinda work, rather than letting the technology just be a sidelight to a story about real people.  When we meet in a couple of weeks I'd love it if I can get an autograph for him. . .

I told him you were writing a 'prequel' and he said "Great".  Oh, and, FWIW, as a reader, he didn't see the need to break IHN up into 3 separate books.  Though he admitted that the big book might be intimidating to some, and it was probably not a bad idea for marketing reasons.  For the record, he's 25 and a theater manager at a college in New Jersey, i.e. he doesn't live at home and pays his own car insurance.  

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann in Arlington said:


> But, to get back on topic. . . . .I talked to my son today. I'd given him the paper omnibus version of IHN. He said he finished it and loved it. He wasn't to sure if maybe the ending wasn't a bit too pat, but did acknowldege that it had been totally set up by all the references to how ancient the civilization was. All in all he thought it was a very good read. He reads a lot of fantasy, not so much science fiction, because he says it seems like, with a lot of SF, they come up with some cool technology and then figure out a plot that will kinda work, rather than letting the technology just be a sidelight to a story about real people. When we meet in a couple of weeks I'd love it if I can get an autograph for him. . .


Ann - I must've missed this post earlier somehow. D'oh!

Anyway, sure, I'd be happy to sign a copy! Although be forewarned: you'd never be able to tell whose name it really is. I obviously am a graduate of the School of Physician Signatures for Prescriptions. 



> I told him you were writing a 'prequel' and he said "Great". Oh, and, FWIW, as a reader, he didn't see the need to break IHN up into 3 separate books. Though he admitted that the big book might be intimidating to some, and it was probably not a bad idea for marketing reasons. For the record, he's 25 and a theater manager at a college in New Jersey, i.e. he doesn't live at home and pays his own car insurance.


Well, it's not a huge deal for me to break up the book, and for those who want the big tome, that'll still be there. It's not so much of an issue for Kindle readers, but I figured that I'll make Kindle versions of all the books, regardless. And the lower pricing takes some of the risk factor out of buying either one.

And at this point, I'm about halfway through the first draft! I finished chapter 11 last night, which brings me to around 140 pages of formatted text (with an end goal of around 300). So I'm hoping to be able to wrap this sucker up by the end of June and then dive into editing. I'm also going to start posting some of the excerpts on my site at http://www.kreelanwarrior.com for anybody who's interested in scoping them out...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> I'm also going to start posting some of the excerpts on my site at http://www.kreelanwarrior.com for anybody who's interested in scoping them out...


You're killing me, Mike.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> You're killing me, Mike.


Just don't send one of your NJ cousins after me. That's all I ask...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

kreelanwarrior said:


> Ann - I must've missed this post earlier somehow. D'oh!
> 
> Anyway, sure, I'd be happy to sign a copy! Although be forewarned: you'd never be able to tell whose name it really is. I obviously am a graduate of the School of Physician Signatures for Prescriptions.


Gaaah! I knew I forgot something when I was in NJ. . .I was supposed to get the copy I'd given him that he's read so I could have you sign it. Do you have any bookmarks or cover art cards or something you could sign for him instead? (I'd gladly pay for it.)

I'll also alert him to your website. . . .


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gaaah! I knew I forgot something when I was in NJ. . .I was supposed to get the copy I'd given him that he's read so I could have you sign it. Do you have any bookmarks or cover art cards or something you could sign for him instead? (I'd gladly pay for it.)
> 
> I'll also alert him to your website. . . .


D'oh! I don't have anything handy at the moment, but this was an idea that came up earlier in one of the threads (not sure who suggested it, maybe Steph? I can't remember), to have some sort of thingy like that. I was planning to do that, but haven't gotten around to it quite yet - I'll let ya know!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

maybe I'll just print an extra copy of the receipt from when I bought it for him and have you sign that.  LOL  

See you Wednesday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> D'oh! I don't have anything handy at the moment, but this was an idea that came up earlier in one of the threads (not sure who suggested it, maybe Steph? I can't remember), to have some sort of thingy like that. I was planning to do that, but haven't gotten around to it quite yet - I'll let ya know!


It was me. I suggested you do bookplates like DG does. You can print the cover onto card stock and sign that. I've done that for a couple of people.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> It was me. I suggested you do bookplates like DG does. You can print the cover onto card stock and sign that. I've done that for a couple of people.


Aha! That's right. Sorry 'bout that. My memory sucks, except for idiotic esoterica at work that is functionally useless in the real world: I can do some absolutely brilliant things in the office, but can't remember more than three things at the grocery store. I'm lucky I manage to remember to put on all my clothes in the morning. One of my bosses used to call me an idiot savant, and he was right...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Aha! That's right. Sorry 'bout that. My memory sucks, except for idiotic esoterica at work that is functionally useless in the real world: I can do some absolutely brilliant things in the office, but can't remember more than three things at the grocery store. I'm lucky I manage to remember to put on all my clothes in the morning. One of my bosses used to call me an idiot savant, and he was right...


That makes two things you can do really well; brilliant things at work and write one heck of a story.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Well, I figured it's time I may as well get back to posting periodically to the book threads, now that I've finished the first draft of *In Her Name: First Contact*! <flourish of kazoos!>

I wanted to thank Steph for all her help in spotting bloopers and making suggestions. I'm about a quarter of the way through the first-round edits/revisions, and have to say at this point that I'm quite pleased with it so far. I'm my own worst editor, but still, I haven't come across much that evoked an "Ewww! What was I thinking when I wrote _that?!_"

So, I remain guardedly optimistic that I'll be able to have the book on the streets in late August or early September. It will be out first on Mobipocket and in the Kindle Store, and HOPEFULLY will have the normal Amazon discount (we'll see). So I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## GreenThumb

Excellent news!


----------



## geoffthomas

You know that I am just sitting here waiting.............
and waiting.........
and.........

Just sayin......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Greenthumb - thanks! 

Geoff - Oooh, the pressure! LOL! Actually, with a bit of luck, I might actually be able to get most of the first-round edits done this weekend at the rate things are going. I'm reading and making notes on my K2, then going back through the manuscript file to make the changes. I've found if I read just the manuscript file, I miss lots of things for some reason.

Still lots of revisions, I'm sure, but nothing major (fingers crossed). Then I'll have to find me a few beta readers...


----------



## GreenThumb

kreelanwarrior said:


> Then I'll have to find me a few beta readers...


----------



## Lynn McNamee

GreenThumb said:


>


**Raises hand**


----------



## geoffthomas

me too. me too.


----------



## geko29

Me three, four and five!


----------



## Steph H

Me me me!

Oh wait...I already did.  Oh well, I'll read the edited version!


----------



## Anju 

ME ME ME,again


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not me. 

Don't misunderstand:  I have no doubt that I will read it when it comes out.  But I don't want to be a 'beta' reader, because I don't want to have to think critically when I do read it.  I hate writing book reports.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I wish I had the time to help you out, Mike.  I'm just swamped these days and don't do too much reading at all.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

LOL! No worries, all. It's gonna be a while yet, anyway, but I appreciate the enthusiasm! 

But if I do the beta reader thing, the book should be as ready as I can make it, so hopefully there won't be much to find/fix. Except for times and dates...


----------



## geoffthomas

So it has been a while since this thread was bumped.

And perhaps an update is available as to when the prequel will be coming out?

**** Anyone who has not read In Her Name needs to now ****

Just sayin......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

geoffthomas said:


> So it has been a while since this thread was bumped.
> 
> And perhaps an update is available as to when the prequel will be coming out?
> 
> **** Anyone who has not read In Her Name needs to now ****
> 
> Just sayin......


Geoff -

LOL! Thanks! Hate bumping my own threads...

Update on In Her Name: First Contact: first-round edits are 95% done. I hope to have that onerous chore finished tonight. Then it's into the second round, which is where I plan to go back in and spruce up a few things (mostly descriptive odds and ends). Not sure how long that'll take - two weeks?? After that, it's off to the printer for beta copies. Maybe I'll sign them and auction 'em off... 

And, for those who haven't read the original trilogy-in-one:



Note: The above link takes you to the version on Amazon that's discounted, but currently doesn't show all the reader reviews, which you can see by clicking here.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

*First-round edits are DONE!!*

I think I'll now collapse in a pool of protoplasmic bliss, at least until I have to do the second round...


----------



## Steph H

Good news, Mike! (Did you ever get my comments on the last chapter and epilog(ue)? I sent 'em about 10 days ago but wanted to make sure it didn't get lost in cyberspace....)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> Good news, Mike! (Did you ever get my comments on the last chapter and epilog(ue)? I sent 'em about 10 days ago but wanted to make sure it didn't get lost in cyberspace....)


Steph - D'oh! Yes, I did! I thought I sent something back to you <sheepish cringe>. But THANK YOU for all your help! I'm actually still tweaking some of the things that you pointed out, but I'm still declaring the first revision done (moral victory counts!).


----------



## Steph H

Moral victory is everything! LOL  Considering you started writing it in when, April?  Four months is amazing.  High five!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> *First-round edits are DONE!!*
> 
> I think I'll now collapse in a pool of protoplasmic bliss, at least until I have to do the second round...


Yay, Mike!! So we can look forward to a September release?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Yay, Mike!! So we can look forward to a September release?


Aye! In fact, possibly earlier...I have the basic Kindle formatting already done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Aye! In fact, possibly earlier...I have the basic Kindle formatting already done.


Okay. How many pages so I can set aside enough 2 am time to read it?


----------



## Neekeebee

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Okay. How many pages so I can set aside enough 2 am time to read it?


I'll be up late reading it too, Gertie! 

N


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ha! I still have to make those darn T-shirts for Zazzle...

Well, the original IHN was 325,000 words for the whole trilogy/omnibus. This one is 157,000 words. And I don't think there is much in the way of "slow spots", although I'll have to leave it to Steph to comment on that. So you might even have it done by 1 a.m.


----------



## geoffthomas

WooHoo.
Alright Mike.
I can't wait for it to become available.
You know that I will be first in line with money in hand, waiting to buy my copy.
(talk about harry potter groupies - they don't have anything on us)

Just waitin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Ha! I still have to make those darn T-shirts for Zazzle...
> 
> Well, the original IHN was 325,000 words for the whole trilogy/omnibus. This one is 157,000 words. And I don't think there is much in the way of "slow spots", although I'll have to leave it to Steph to comment on that. So you might even have it done by 1 a.m.


I can handle that. The lastest book in the Outlander series comes out on 9/22. Gotta read the new IHN before that. No pressure, of course. 



geoffthomas said:


> WooHoo.
> Alright Mike.
> I can't wait for it to become available.
> You know that I will be first in line with money in hand, waiting to buy my copy.
> (talk about harry potter groupies - they don't have anything on us)
> 
> Just waitin......


Us Potter people just carry around wands and wear robes. Us IHN fans go to the extreme of dying ourselves blue. Darn, I just cut my hair so I can't braid it. Oh, well, I'll just have to have short braids.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

geoffthomas said:


> WooHoo.
> Alright Mike.
> I can't wait for it to become available.
> You know that I will be first in line with money in hand, waiting to buy my copy.
> (talk about harry potter groupies - they don't have anything on us)
> 
> Just waitin......


A bunch of adrenaline junkies, I tell you!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I can handle that. The lastest book in the Outlander series comes out on 9/22. Gotta read the new IHN before that. No pressure, of course.


Bah! No sweat. It'll be out before then - you'll even have a couple hours to spare!



> Us Potter people just carry around wands and wear robes. Us IHN fans go to the extreme of dying ourselves blue. Darn, I just cut my hair so I can't braid it. Oh, well, I'll just have to have short braids.


Hey, that's why they make wigs. And don't forget the swords!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Bah! No sweat. It'll be out before then - you'll even have a couple hours to spare!
> 
> Hey, that's why they make wigs. And don't forget the swords!


Can I use my Gryffindor sword?


----------



## Steph H

kreelanwarrior said:


> Ha! I still have to make those darn T-shirts for Zazzle...
> 
> Well, the original IHN was 325,000 words for the whole trilogy/omnibus. This one is 157,000 words. And I don't think there is much in the way of "slow spots", although I'll have to leave it to Steph to comment on that. So you might even have it done by 1 a.m.


Of course, it depends on what time you start.  But no, I'd say there pretty much are no slow spots. Maybe a page or two "break" to catch your breath, then *bam* right back to it.

That's with the memory of reading it chapter by chapter over the last few months....when I re-read it sometime in the next day or two "all at once" (comparatively speaking), I may think differently...but I doubt it. I remember always finishing each chapter *waiting impatiently* for Mike to send the next one for review...


----------



## Anju 

Guess I better get my clown makeup out, find me a sword - I've been staying up late reading about Jamie and Claire and Brendans books so I'll be in good shape WOO WOO


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, comments in from one beta reader and the text updated - two victims, er, readers left to go! Then I'm putting this thing out on the street...


----------



## brianm

EXCELLENT !!  You sure can put me down for a copy as soon as it is released.......... As another reader pointed out, not sure how good I'd do as a
beta reader - however - I would be pleased to be able to help you in any way I can. HA! Even if you use me to say " even old people like my books "  

  Really looking forward to the book!!    

              Brian


----------



## geoffthomas

I am standing in virtual line too.
Got my money in my jeans and ready to spend it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Coolness! Hopefully should have it out for Kindle this week, with the print version coming afterward. 

In the meantime, the working title for the next one is "In Her Name: Legend of the Sword". Grandiose title for a book that currently has a single word in the file: "One" (chapter heading).


----------



## jaspertyler

I'm looking forward to this book


----------



## Steph H

kreelanwarrior said:


> In the meantime, the working title for the next one is "In Her Name: Legend of the Sword". Grandiose title for a book that currently has a single word in the file: "One" (chapter heading).


Hey, it's gotta start somewhere...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> Hey, it's gotta start somewhere...


Oy. Pre-writing jitters. Chocolate. Tea. Here we go...


----------



## GreenThumb

I'm so excited!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

kreelanwarrior said:


> Oy. Pre-writing jitters. Chocolate. Tea. Here we go...


Okay, put me down for 1700 words so far in _IHN: Legend of the Sword_. Maybe I should start another thread! LOL!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes. . . .you should. . . .new book.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Absolutely Mike. Start that thread and I'll follow you as I have been following the other.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Coolness! Hopefully should have it out for Kindle this week, with the print version coming afterward.
> 
> In the meantime, the working title for the next one is "In Her Name: Legend of the Sword". Grandiose title for a book that currently has a single word in the file: "One" (chapter heading).


Hey, I haven't even gotten _First Contact_, yet, and you have me drooling over _Legend of the Sword_.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Hey, I haven't even gotten _First Contact_, yet, and you have me drooling over _Legend of the Sword_.


Didn't they have drool buckets in one of the episodes of Monty Python's Flying Circus? 

Here's the link to the thread I set up for _Legend of the Sword_...


----------



## Neekeebee

geoffthomas said:


> I am standing in virtual line too.
> Got my money in my jeans and ready to spend it.


Great thing about Kindle books is that we don't have to worry about the bookstore running out of copies! 

N


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, tomorrow is the day to get through the remaining chapters for revision! We're up in Harrisburg for a mini-convention of Jan's ScrapGirls colleagues, so I'll be holed up in the hotel room fixing up _First Contact_ while she's off with the ladies. Four chapters left, and there aren't a ton of revisions. So, will get that done tomorrow, and - with a little luck - maybe even get it formatted for Mobipocket for porting over to the Kindle store (so readers will at least get a discount!)...


----------



## telracs

kreelanwarrior said:


> Okay, tomorrow is the day to get through the remaining chapters for revision! We're up in Harrisburg for a mini-convention of Jan's ScrapGirls colleagues, so I'll be holed up in the hotel room fixing up _First Contact_ while she's off with the ladies. Four chapters left, and there aren't a ton of revisions. So, will get that done tomorrow, and - with a little luck - maybe even get it formatted for Mobipocket for porting over to the Kindle store (so readers will at least get a discount!)...


Woo hoo!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I wonder what's going to happen to Amazon's computers when the many members of the 2am club start dnld'ing all at once.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I wonder what's going to happen to Amazon's computers when the many members of the 2am club start dnld'ing all at once.


LOL!! Well, if I get the revisions done and have some time to spare, I'll see if I can get those darn T-shirts designed...


----------



## Neekeebee

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I wonder what's going to happen to Amazon's computers when the many members of the 2am club start dnld'ing all at once.


Just tell me when to boot up my Kindle! 

N


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

The revisions are DONE!! Now to format for Kindle (am going to publish on Kindle first, then do the print thing later)...


----------



## telracs

kreelanwarrior said:


> The revisions are DONE!! Now to format for Kindle (am going to publish on Kindle first, then do the print thing later)...


Okay, I'm happy everyone else will get to read it now, but I'm sad I'm all done!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scarlet said:


> Okay, I'm happy everyone else will get to read it now, but I'm sad I'm all done!


That's why I couldn't bring myself to be a beta reader, as much as I didn't want to wait.

Now you should read it for fun.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> Okay, I'm happy everyone else will get to read it now, but I'm sad I'm all done!


Well, there's always the next one...


----------



## Steph H

Which some of us have been waiting for semi-patiently....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

_In Her Name: First Contact_ is now available on Mobipocket.com!

It should only be a day or two (I hope) before it appears in the Kindle Store...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> Which some of us have been waiting for semi-patiently....


LOL! It's coming, it's coming!! Had to get all this other junkaroni sorted out. Then have to get the thing into print, too, but since the vast majority of my sales are ebooks, that comes first.

I'm going to take a short break, then get back to working on _Legend of the Sword_...!


----------



## Steph H

So by "short" you mean what, 5, 10 minutes?

*whistles innocently*


----------



## telracs

Steph H said:


> Which some of us have been waiting for semi-patiently....


I'm taking advantage of the break to catch up on some of the 172 OTHER items on my kindle. But I'm not reading the In Her Name Omnibus until you finish up this trilogy...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

How soon for print?  My son will want it, and he is Kindle-less.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann in Arlington said:


> How soon for print? My son will want it, and he is Kindle-less.


That'll be a couple/few more weeks, probably. That takes a bit more work and back and forth with the printer. I was thinking about printing it through Amazon's CreateSpace: that would be quicker, but their margins are too high and it'd cost too much (and not even have a discount!). Very odd, Amazon!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> How soon for print? My son will want it, and he is Kindle-less.


And don't forget my kindle-less friends as well. I happened to write to them this morning and mentioned IHN:FC would probably be in paperback in about four weeks. Would that be about right?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, it's up in the store: *In Her Name: First Contact* is now available for Kindle!



The description hasn't caught up with the rest of the catalog page, but - for anyone who may not have seen the initial post on this thread, this is a prequel that takes place a century before the original novel _In Her Name_, and tells of how the humans and the Kreelan Empire first meet...

Enjoy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kreelanwarrior said:


> Okay, it's up in the store: *In Her Name: First Contact* is now available for Kindle!
> 
> 
> 
> The description hasn't caught up with the rest of the catalog page, but - for anyone who may not have seen the initial post on this thread, this is a prequel that takes place a century before the original novel _In Her Name_, and tells of how the humans and the Kreelan Empire first meet...
> 
> Enjoy!


It's mine, mine, mine!!!!!!!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Bought it!
Woo hoo.
More blue girl history and stuff.

I like stuff.
(Oh, yes, thanks Mike)

Just sayin.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

LOL! I was wondering who would be "first"! 

Now I've gotta get to work on the T-shirts...Ha!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The company coming over in a couple hours won't notice I'm reading, will they?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kreelanwarrior said:


> LOL! I was wondering who would be "first"!
> 
> Now I've gotta get to work on the T-shirts...Ha!


Mwhahahahahaha it was me, it was me! (Dances wildly, gets out the blue fabric paint to see if it will stick on skin...)

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mwhahahahahaha it was me, it was me! (Dances wildly, gets out the blue fabric paint to see if it will stick on skin...)
> 
> Betsy


LOL! And no, they won't notice that you're reading. Just tell them you have your priorities... 

Any takers for a book klub? If so, I want to try and do it a bit differently (although I have to sort that out in my head still)...w00t!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

geoffthomas said:


> Bought it!
> Woo hoo.
> More blue girl history and stuff.
> 
> I like stuff.
> (Oh, yes, thanks Mike)
> 
> Just sayin.....


Yay! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## GreenThumb

Woo hoo! Bought and paid for and on its way to my Kindle as we speak!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kreelanwarrior said:


> Okay, it's up in the store: *In Her Name: First Contact* is now available for Kindle!
> 
> 
> 
> The description hasn't caught up with the rest of the catalog page, but - for anyone who may not have seen the initial post on this thread, this is a prequel that takes place a century before the original novel _In Her Name_, and tells of how the humans and the Kreelan Empire first meet...
> 
> Enjoy!


T-Shirts, T-shirts, T-Shirts, T-Shirts!!!


----------



## Leises

Woo Hoo! Got it! Now to see how fast I can finish the wife's honey-do list, so I can start reading.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I feel so left out.    But better late than never.  My brand spanking new GC is a bit lighter now.  

I doubt if I'll have time for another book club.  What's the new format?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

GreenThumb said:


> Woo hoo! Bought and paid for and on its way to my Kindle as we speak!


Cool! Hope ya enjoy it!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I feel so left out.  But better late than never. My brand spanking new GC is a bit lighter now.


Poor Gertie! Okay, I'm going to ask a dumb question: what's GC??



> I doubt if I'll have time for another book club. What's the new format?


I have to come up with the discussion topics, but was thinking that I'd post all of them in separate threads in the book klub (assuming it'll be its own sub-forum?) at once. So people can come as they are when they want - whether they're reading fast or slow, now or later - and join in. No set schedule. Since most folks read In Her Name so fast, anyway (or sounded like they were being tortured to go at the pace of the club!), I thought that might work better...?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

It won't last long, I know, but it's cool nonetheless: as of right now, *In Her Name: First Contact* is ranked at 1,101 in the Kindle Store! *w00t!*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Poor Gertie! Okay, I'm going to ask a dumb question: what's GC??


Gift Certificate. Just got a free $25 GC from Amazon Rewards Visa.



> I have to come up with the discussion topics, but was thinking that I'd post all of them in separate threads in the book klub (assuming it'll be its own sub-forum?) at once. So people can come as they are when they want - whether they're reading fast or slow, now or later - and join in. No set schedule. Since most folks read In Her Name so fast, anyway (or sounded like they were being tortured to go at the pace of the club!), I thought that might work better...?


That sounds good. It's similar to what I'm doing now in the Outlander Series. I still don't know how much time I'll have, but I'll be finished with Outlander about the end of September or beginning of October. I might have some time to join in late so your new format will work for me.


----------



## Steph H

Kewl! I better toddle over and get the official official version, even though I have the alpha and beta versions. Wouldn't wanna be accused of neglecting the author....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> ...Wouldn't wanna be accused of neglecting the author....


HA! I hardly think you have to worry about that!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Mike. Purchased. Love the cover. Dazzling.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bought it. (Hey, I just got home. . . .)

Yes to Book Club.

T-shirt. . . .hmmm.  . . .DS might like one. . . . .

Still want to know when the Kindle-less can read it. . . .


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann in Arlington said:


> Bought it. (Hey, I just got home. . . .)
> 
> Yes to Book Club.
> 
> T-shirt. . . .hmmm. . . .DS might like one. . . . .


Yay on all counts! 



> Still want to know when the Kindle-less can read it. . . .


About 2-4 weeks. Still trying to figure out if I should go with CreateSpace (a bit more expensive for the reader but easier/cheaper for me) or Lightning Source (a bit cheaper for the reader but a fair bit more up front). Urk!


----------



## jaspertyler

I just got home and saw this and purchased immediately.    I'm excited (but have to wait and do homework and finish a different book first!)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

jaspertyler said:


> I just got home and saw this and purchased immediately.  I'm excited (but have to wait and do homework and finish a different book first!)


Homework?? D'oh! Major bummer! Well, that may give me a chance to put the book klub together...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Candidate T-shirt designs are done, ordered a couple (one dark, one light) to check them out...


----------



## bkworm8it

Congrats on the new book!!! 

theresam


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

We're follow book klubbing, Mike as


Spoiler



The Third Peregrination


 Book Klub starts on Tuesday.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mike,

loving it already (just barely into it since yesterday was so busy) and thanks for the kind words about KindleBoards in the foreward!

Betsy


----------



## sherylb

Wow Mike!  
I just bought it and am so excited to start reading, I can hardly focus on work. 
Congratulations,
Sheryl


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mike,
> 
> loving it already (just barely into it since yesterday was so busy) and thanks for the kind words about KindleBoards in the foreward!
> 
> Betsy


Kewl! And the words in the acknowledgements were quite well-deserved (and even true! LOL!).


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

sherylb said:


> Wow Mike!
> I just bought it and am so excited to start reading, I can hardly focus on work.
> Congratulations,
> Sheryl


Yay! But who can focus on work, anyway? I'm always focused on my next nip of dark chocolate...


----------



## telracs

okay, i figured i wanted it easier to lug around, so i've bought it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> okay, i figured i wanted it easier to lug around, so i've bought it.


D'oh! Well, you and Steph'll be getting chocolate-smeared print versions, anyway (once I've gotten it set up with the printers). 

BTW, on a slightly different note, I wanted to thank everybody for their support: _First Contact_ has been at or above 1,000 in the Kindle store since a few hours after it was released! And it's now up to #66 in the sci-fi section at Mobipocket, as well... Yay!


----------



## telracs

kreelanwarrior said:


> D'oh! Well, you and Steph'll be getting chocolate-smeared print versions, anyway (once I've gotten it set up with the printers).


Um, could you send me a clean copy and leave the chocolate in its wrapping for ME to eat?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> Um, could you send me a clean copy and leave the chocolate in its wrapping for ME to eat?


Ohhh, okaaaayyy...spoilsport!


----------



## telracs

kreelanwarrior said:


> Ohhh, okaaaayyy...spoilsport!


Yes, you know that I will spoil all your sport!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> Yes, you know that I will spoil all your sport!


Wait a minute - I don't do sports! I have no sports genes whatsoever. BUWAHAHAHAA!! Nevermind. Back to writing before I get slapped...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hey, Mike - I started last night, and I like. You are officially taking all of TBR Stack # 2 (the current reading spot). Stack Number #1 still has Mrs. Gaskell's North and South, and Stack #3 has James Hilton's Tme and Time Again. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

kreelanwarrior said:


> Wait a minute - I don't do sports! I have no sports genes whatsoever. BUWAHAHAHAA!! Nevermind. Back to writing before I get slapped...


*slap!*


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Hey, Mike - I started last night, and I like. You are officially taking all of TBR Stack # 2 (the current reading spot). Stack Number #1 still has Mrs. Gaskell's North and South, and Stack #3 has James Hilton's Tme and Time Again.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ed -

Cool! And you don't even get to the *really* good stuff until chapter 4...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mike--

I was engrossed in IHN:FC while at the Dr's office today, loved having a good book to read. You are soooo good at developing characters. And the tease that


Spoiler



only one would survive has me going NOOOoo!



Book Klub Book Klub Book Klub I wanna discuss....

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

scarlet said:


> Um, could you send me a clean copy and leave the chocolate in its wrapping for ME to eat?


Yeah, what she said....  (Um, I'm assuming a she...  )


----------



## Neekeebee

Turning on WhisperNet to download right now.... Don't know how I missed the news yesterday!

Another vote for the book klub!  And I really really like the idea of not having to stop reading to wait for the next week.  That was torture!  (Yes, even at 2AM, with head nodding off uncontrollably!  )

N


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mike--
> 
> I was engrossed in IHN:FC while at the Dr's office today, loved having a good book to read. You are soooo good at developing characters. And the tease that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> only one would survive has me going NOOOoo!
> 
> 
> 
> "There can be only ONE!" Oh, wait - wrong book! Don't wanna get the kilt wedgie jokes going again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book Klub Book Klub Book Klub I wanna discuss....
> 
> 
> 
> Aye! Set it up wherever you want me to post the threads and I'll try to get something together tonight/tomorrow. Still have to sort out in my head how I wanna do this one. After I stop wheezing and gasping from the workout I just finished... <gasp!>
Click to expand...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Steph H said:


> Yeah, what she said....  (Um, I'm assuming a she...  )


You got it!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Neekeebee said:


> Turning on WhisperNet to download right now.... Don't know how I missed the news yesterday!


LOL! 



> Another vote for the book klub! And I really really like the idea of not having to stop reading to wait for the next week. That was torture! (Yes, even at 2AM, with head nodding off uncontrollably! )
> 
> N


Make sure you have some caffeine nearby...!


----------



## telracs

kreelanwarrior said:


> Make sure you have some caffeine nearby...!


Trust me, no caffeine will be needed, this book is action packed.



Spoiler



Tissues


, however, may be required.


----------



## Kristus412

I bought it yesterday. Trying to finish the book I'm reading now and tomorrow Catching Fire come out so I'm torn about when to start this but it will be soon.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Kristus412 said:


> I bought it yesterday. Trying to finish the book I'm reading now and tomorrow Catching Fire come out so I'm torn about when to start this but it will be soon.


That's always the thing, isn't it? So many books to read, and not enough darn time. I'm trying to read Bloodfever, but only getting fits and starts through it (very good series, BTW - I don't normally read paranormal type stuff, but Moning's stories are really cool)...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Oooooh, Betsy! I've got the first round of stuff ready for the IHN-FC book klub! Where should I post it??


----------



## AppleHeart

Got this a few minutes ago - what a wonderful homecoming (away on holiday with friends in Canada, just returned today) surprise! Thank you, Mike. I can't wait to read it -- will there be another 2 AM session?


Edith


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AppleHeart said:


> Got this a few minutes ago - what a wonderful homecoming (away on holiday with friends in Canada, just returned today) surprise! Thank you, Mike. I can't wait to read it -- will there be another 2 AM session?
> 
> 
> Edith


Maybe Mike should do a 2am chat every night for those of us who stay up to finish the book.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah we got to get a place to discuss the book without having to put spoiler alerts everywhere.
I am just busting to make comments and ask questions.

As expected - good read.

If you haven't got it yet then you won't get it (stole that one from the Washington Post ads).

Just sayin......


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I've gone to bed with Mike every night this week.   Wait, I mean the Omnibus. (I've got lotsa ketchep to do). What's fun is when my one-eye gets tired and I turn on the text-to-speech, the female voice mispronounces Reza's name. And of course, there's the inevitable "asterisk-asterisk-asterrisk." I keep thinking "asteroid-asteroid-asteroid."

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

I"m holding off on reading - no reason, just want to savor the anticipation.  Probably this weekend   when 2 am won't hurt so much  

Did someone say t-shirt?  When? where? I want one!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Just popping in real quick from a break at work. I know at least one reader pulled a late nighter! Lol! If they don't have a book club thread set up soon, maybe we'll just wing it. T-shirts are on zazzle.com - search for kreelanwarrior and you should find em. I didn't post more on that yet because I wanted to see how they really look (ordered a light and dark shirt to see). And Ed - bad boy!  ***

Ok, more later after I get home. Hope y'all are having a good day!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anju No. 469 said:


> I"m holding off on reading - no reason, just want to savor the anticipation. Probably this weekend  when 2 am won't hurt so much
> 
> Did someone say t-shirt? When? where? I want one!


I'm holding off until I finish A Breath of Snow and Ashes for the book club. I want no distractions when I read First Contact. About 330 pages to go.

Dona, I totally agree with you. If First Contact was a paper book, I would probably sit and hold it for awhile, looking at the cover, before taking a deep breath and plunging in.


----------



## Anju 

I was bad Gertie - I have finished Breath, just could not wait!  But leaves my plate "almost" clean for IHN!  Off to check out t-shirts!


----------



## Anju 

OK - I give up - couldn't find the t-shirt!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Anju No. 469 said:


> OK - I give up - couldn't find the t-shirt!


Try this link: http://www.zazzle.com/kreelanwarrior+gifts


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Maybe Mike should do a 2am chat every night for those of us who stay up to finish the book.


I would be *such* a zombie...


----------



## Neekeebee

Anju No. 469 said:


> I was bad Gertie - I have finished Breath, just could not wait! But leaves my plate "almost" clean for IHN! Off to check out t-shirts!


I waiting to start too. OK, I cheated a little and read a few pages, but stopped before I got to a point where I couldn't stop reading. Don't want to be distracted once I start. Plus I keep thinking, once I finish reading this, it will be another five months wait till the next one! 

N


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

kreelanwarrior said:


> Try this link: http://www.zazzle.com/kreelanwarrior+gifts


Oh, BTW, like we did with the book covers, I'm always open to suggestions for the shirts! The only trick is that really complex artwork (like the book covers) don't seem to come out all that well. So I sorta tried to keep things fairly simple...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Neekeebee said:


> IPlus I keep thinking, once I finish reading this, it will be another five months wait till the next one!


That's assuming I can keep my muse properly fueled with dark chocolate kisses and strawberry margaritas (although kahlua and cream works just as well)!


----------



## Neekeebee

So, where should we be sending them chocolate kisses and strawberry margaritas?  (at 2 AM?)  

N


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anju No. 469 said:


> I was bad Gertie - I have finished Breath, just could not wait! But leaves my plate "almost" clean for IHN! Off to check out t-shirts!


I'm going to post the questions for Part 9 tomorrow. You've got to stop by and give us your input. Sooooo much happened in this part.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Neekeebee said:


> So, where should we be sending them chocolate kisses and strawberry margaritas? (at 2 AM?)


Oh, that would be SO good! 

Okay, speaking of chocolate kisses, I just went ahead and posted the *initial post for the First Contact Book Klub* (I just put it under the existing child board for In Her Name). This is not a "by-schedule" thing, so go at your own pace. I'll post the other threads tomorrow so you speed readers can zoom along...only to wait another five or six months for the next book - d'oh!


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, so I am halfway through.
Already having separation anxiety.....it will be done soon and then what - a long wait.

But that is a good thing.

Thanks for this wonderful book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kreelanwarrior said:


> Oh, that would be SO good!
> 
> Okay, speaking of chocolate kisses, I just went ahead and posted the *initial post for the First Contact Book Klub* (I just put it under the existing child board for In Her Name). This is not a "by-schedule" thing, so go at your own pace. I'll post the other threads tomorrow so you speed readers can zoom along...only to wait another five or six months for the next book - d'oh!


Note that the First Contact Book Klub board is now set up! Charge!

Betsy


----------



## Lynn McNamee

I looked on Amazon and saw "In Her Name" for sale for $7.19.

Then, I looked some more and saw several other books that look like they might be sequels at varying prices?    

I was thinking of trying this one out for my blog, but I only want the first book. Which one is that?

Do you, or are you planning to, ever run price specials?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

RedAdept said:


> I looked on Amazon and saw "In Her Name" for sale for $7.19.
> 
> Then, I looked some more and saw several other books that look like they might be sequels at varying prices?
> 
> I was thinking of trying this one out for my blog, but I only want the first book. Which one is that?
> 
> Do you, or are you planning to, ever run price specials?


Okay, here's the scoop! I apologize for the confusion - part of it's my fault, part of it's Amazon's:

- The first three books - Empire, Confederation, and Final Battle (in order) - are all contained in the omnibus edition (blue girl on the cover). So if you just want the first one to test the waters, get Empire.

- There are two available copies of the omnibus edition and Empire: both versions are both identical in content, but are published through two different channels, and each has a different price (this is a quirk with Amazon - long story). So just buy whichever is less expensive!

As for pricing specials, I had tried that earlier with some of the books, but Amazon kept the prices high while cutting my royalty. However, let me experiment with one of the channels and see if the prices will change in the catalog - keep your eyes peeled (and I'll let ya know if the price changes actually work this time!)...

Hope that helps!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My review is up.  Amazon actually posted it instantly.  

Is the paperback available, yet?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> My review is up. Amazon actually posted it instantly.
> 
> Is the paperback available, yet?


Awesome, Gertie - thank you! 

No, the paperback isn't out quite yet. I decided I'm going to go with Lightning Source for this one (as I did with the omnibus) - that takes a bit more time, as I have to apply for an ISBN (2 weeks to get it), then go through the printer proofing process. So hopefully in about 3 weeks it'll be up. Will keep ya posted!

I'll also hit the book club threads tomorrow. I would tonight, but my eyes are really burning - too long staring at computer screens at work the last couple days (really staring - working on some hard/interesting stuff for a change) - so I'm going to cash it in here shortly and maybe read a bit. Or - gasp! - even go to bed a bit early! LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Awesome, Gertie - thank you!


You're very welcome



> No, the paperback isn't out quite yet. I decided I'm going to go with Lightning Source for this one (as I did with the omnibus) - that takes a bit more time, as I have to apply for an ISBN (2 weeks to get it), then go through the printer proofing process. So hopefully in about 3 weeks it'll be up. Will keep ya posted!


Of course, I'd rather you worked on Legend of the Sword. The Kindleless (talonless) ones will just have to wait.



> I'll also hit the book club threads tomorrow. I would tonight, but my eyes are really burning - too long staring at computer screens at work the last couple days (really staring - working on some hard/interesting stuff for a change) - so I'm going to cash it in here shortly and maybe read a bit. Or - gasp! - even go to bed a bit early! LOL!


I really need to get to bed myself. Coming down with a cold. I ate chocolate ice cream which helped the sore throat, but I'm sniffling and sneezing. Trying to stay up for Project Runway.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Of course, I'd rather you worked on Legend of the Sword. The Kindleless (talonless) ones will just have to wait.


LOL! Well, fortunately most of the work is done. Just need the ISBN to set up the files on LSI and get the cover template set up, etc. But I need to try and get more momentum going. I'm only chipping away at _Legend_ in small amounts. I need to get some serious wordage cranked up again...



> I really need to get to bed myself. Coming down with a cold. I ate chocolate ice cream which helped the sore throat, but I'm sniffling and sneezing. Trying to stay up for Project Runway.


Know what ya mean! I was home the other day feeling crappy. Bleah. Hope ya feel better (more chocolate is sure to help)!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Do let us know when the non-Kindle version is out.  My son has apparently passed his Omnibus edition on to others. . .sharing is good!. . . .and I'm sure he'd like to read First Contact.  (So would I. . .hope I get time to get back to it soon!  )


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, I know this isn;t the Good Night thread, but since I'm spending the rest of my evening in bed with BLUE lady Warriors, I thought I'd say Good Night here.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## J Dean

That's an awesome looking cover!


----------



## Anju 

na na na nah

It was NOT a 2 am finish!  But it would have been for sure if I had not finished earlier.

What an imagination!  WOW, you continue to overwhelm me, and you are just one of us kindlers.  Pretty cool.

Thank You Mike   (and your beautiful bride   )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

At the KindleBoards DC Meetup, I got the very briefest glance at Mike's laptop with his working document for the new book open on it, and I'm pumped!  Can't wait!  Go, Mike, go!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> At the KindleBoards DC Meetup, I got the very briefest glance at Mike's laptop with his working document for the new book open on it, and I'm pumped! Can't wait! Go, Mike, go!
> 
> Betsy


Jealous ...









The title alone makes me salivate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It was just a glimpse, I just caught a couple words....I'm so psyched!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It was just a glimpse, I just caught a couple words....I'm so psyched!
> 
> Betsy


Okay, I'm only slightly jealous.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It was just a glimpse, I just caught a couple words....I'm so psyched!
> 
> Betsy


Which words? 

I think he should put a meet-up scene in the new book. . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Which words?


Yeah, good question, Ann. Why didn't I think of that? 



> I think he should put a meet-up scene in the new book. . . . .


Sure, Ichiro and Steph could be strolling through Union Station and spy a bunch of people laughing and joking with these electronic devices in their hands dressed up in flowers and green leather. I mean the electronic devices ... not the people.


----------



## Anju 

Don't forget the hats!


----------



## telracs

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Sure, Ichiro and Steph could be strolling through Union Station and spy a bunch of people laughing and joking with these electronic devices in their hands dressed up in flowers and green leather. I mean the electronic devices ... not the people.


No, I think the PEOPLE should be in the flowers and green leather!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Okay, I'm only slightly jealous.


Okay, for those who weren't there, here's a screen peek...


----------



## telracs

Nice.....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Mke:

I thought I was the only author who Flashed in public. Oh la la!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Anju No. 469 said:


> na na na nah
> 
> It was NOT a 2 am finish! But it would have been for sure if I had not finished earlier.
> 
> What an imagination! WOW, you continue to overwhelm me, and you are just one of us kindlers. Pretty cool.
> 
> Thank You Mike  (and your beautiful bride  )


Glad ya liked it, Anju! And I just finished off chapter 3 of Legend of the Sword...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pa'ane Sharakh is pretty old, too.  I so like being In the Know with In Her Name.  Glad I read IHN first.  

I read The Seventh Scroll by Wilbur Smith a long time ago which referenced another of his books; River God.  I figured I didn't need to read River God because I already knew what happened.  I finally broke down and read River God.  Boy was I wrong.  There was so much more to River God than what was in the Seventh Scroll.

Anyway, that long explanation leads to I feel the same way about IHN and the prequel.  The prequel gives more depth to IHN.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Mke:
> 
> I thought I was the only author who Flashed in public. Oh la la!
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


That's why sunglasses were invented, Ed!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

In my case, it would be a full body bag. (extra large)

Ed P


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Pa'ane Sharakh is pretty old, too. I so like being In the Know with In Her Name. Glad I read IHN first.
> 
> I read The Seventh Scroll by Wilbur Smith a long time ago which referenced another of his books; River God. I figured I didn't need to read River God because I already knew what happened. I finally broke down and read River God. Boy was I wrong. There was so much more to River God than what was in the Seventh Scroll.
> 
> Anyway, that long explanation leads to I feel the same way about IHN and the prequel. The prequel gives more depth to IHN.


Should be lots more backstory in this & the next one... 

Speaking of which, have to get back to it. Tesh-Dar is dreaming, but they ain't happy dreams...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That woman doesn't have happy dreams, do she.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm not saying which words, but that wasn't the same flash I saw....



Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not saying which words, but that wasn't the same flash I saw....
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Oh, Betsy, you're such a tease.


----------



## AppleHeart

THANK YOU, Mike, for IHN:First Contact. I enjoyed it very much and will be looking forward to the next one. Not a 2AM'er this time around since I finished it before midnight but it sure made sleeping difficult cuz my mind was too wired - so many _what-ifs_ thoughts going round and round - guess cuz I wanted to know what happens next...

A nightmare? Maybe, maybe not, but for some reason I dreamt about the sheephead I caught when we went fishing the last time we were at Nag's Head, NC 6 years ago. Now, I don't know why I dreamt that particular catch except maybe it reminded me of one of the characters you wrote.... I have to think about this some more. Maybe I should ask my friend's husband to take us fishing after the wedding this weekend. Is it bad form for me to ask the newly re-weds if we can go fishing a day after the renewal of their wedding vows? Surely they don't need another honeymoonperiod, or do they? Sorry, off topic I went again.

Anyway, I can't wait to read the next book and thanks for the teaser flash of the next WIP. I am really hooked like that sheephead I caught.

Aaah, *now* I know the meaning of the dream.. I'm hooked, really, just like that poor, but delicious fish. (Fill stomach of fish with tomatoes, parsley, garlic, onions and juliened Jalapeno peppers, rub outside of fish with pandan paste, wrap in banana leaves and grill. Yummy!)

Geez... Now I'm getting hungry! Sorry for this post which has segued from gushing about book to OT wedding and honeymoon to REM sleep(vivid dream, heh!) to oohs and aahs for food... Geez!

Edith

Edited to add something...


----------



## Steph H

kreelanwarrior said:


> Okay, for those who weren't there, here's a screen peek...


Neener neener, I've read that full chapter.... hahahahahahaha

::whistles innocently::


----------



## telracs

Don't gloat dear, it's not nice.


----------



## AppleHeart

scarlet said:


> Don't gloat dear, it's not nice.


And you're making me green like that pandan paste!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scarlet said:


> Don't gloat dear, it's not nice.


And don't make Gertie take off her gloves.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm still omnibusing my way to giving that book a five star review, so I can; think about the past that's yet to come.



Ed P


----------



## Anju 

I'm even thinking about going back to the omnibus and re-reading it.  But think I'll wait until after this next story.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'm even thinking about going back to the omnibus and re-reading it. But think I'll wait until after this next story.


I'm definitely going to reread the omnibus, but I'll wait until I finish the current trilogy.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not saying which words, but that wasn't the same flash I saw....


Of course, now *I'm* wondering what words she's talking about!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

AppleHeart said:


> THANK YOU, Mike, for IHN:First Contact. I enjoyed it very much and will be looking forward to the next one. Not a 2AM'er this time around since I finished it before midnight but it sure made sleeping difficult cuz my mind was too wired - so many _what-ifs_ thoughts going round and round - guess cuz I wanted to know what happens next...


Glad ya liked it, and that you didn't have to stay up *quite* so late to finish! LOL! Will be working more on the next one, Legend of the Sword, here shortly. Have to cool off from my run first and then eat, though...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I'm still omnibusing my way to giving that book a five star review, so I can; think about the past that's yet to come.


So where are you in the story, Ed?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just started Book Two - On Rutan with the L pilot and the priest. Book One blew me away and I was a bit angry at the outcome there (I wanted a BLUE happily ever after, but of course the beat goes on). Peg of the Red Pencil who is Kindleless ask for a recommendation for reading and I told he to continue the backlog of my new book and then I'll have a recommendation. (I buy all her books). So you might be getting a paperback sale.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well Mike the DTB (big book) of In Her Name (Omnibus) arrive this afternoon. I'll bring it to Peg of the Red Pencil. Of course, she'll wanna read you book now instead of editing mine, but I know what she likes. She likes what I like, and she's gonna love this one.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Ed - you do need to warn her it is a 2 am book, until finished.  She will need to watch her health and limit how much she reads, which is awfully difficult to do since it is a page turner


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well Mike the DTB (big book) of In Her Name (Omnibus) arrive this afternoon. I'll bring it to Peg of the Red Pencil. Of course, she'll wanna read you book now instead of editing mine, but I know what she likes. She likes what I like, and she's gonna love this one.


Cool! Yeah, the omnibus version can double as a self-defence weapon if you smack somebody with it! 

Hope she likes it!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I know she will, although I'm gonna make sure she has one of my bookmarks so she doesn't forget me.   

Ed Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Oh, BTW - for anybody who's read First Contact (or any of the other books) and hasn't done so already, I'd like to ask you consider doing a reader review. That's a huge help for a book on Amazon and doesn't take much time: no need to write a lot unless you feel like it, just an honest view of what you thought of the book would be great. 

Okay, I'll stop pestering now!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Starting Book III of the Omnibus this evening.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Starting Book III of the Omnibus this evening.
> 
> Ed Patterson


The question is, will we have a new addition to the "stayed up until 2 a.m. to read this book" club! LOL!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

You already do.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Edward C. Patterson said:


> You already do.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Dang, I need to get to work on the T-shirt...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I take a triple XXX large. As we say in the tribe - Cherokee Sized.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Mike - I'm at the 85% mark in Omnibus (Peg is in the corfields of Chapter 3). I must compliment you. I know of very few authors who have mastered 3rd person omniscient.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Mike - I'm at the 85% mark in Omnibus (Peg is in the corfields of Chapter 3). I must compliment you. I know of very few authors who have mastered 3rd person omniscient.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ed - I have to confess I have no idea what that is (well, I do, I guess, but can't say I ever learned how to write specifically from different POVs), but I thank you very much for the compliment! 

And things are going to get rather interesting in the last 15%...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

So that's the secret then to be ominicient.   I lock into 3rd person limited, although I switched POVs frequently. I only go ominscient when my characters are telepathic.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Finally getting IHN: First Contact ready for print. Hopefully it'll be available in the next couple weeks...


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Just wanted to give this a bump 'cause I read Empire and gave it 5 stars. It was wonderful!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Thanks Lynn - appreciate the plug! 

Also, for those who may be interested in getting a print copy of the book, the proof was just sent from the printer yesterday, so hopefully it'll be here soon. Once that gets approved, it should only be a week or so before it's available for sale on Amazon, B&N, etc. w00t!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

The print version of _In Her Name: First Contact[i/] is now approved! So it should be showing up on Amazon and B&N (among other places) shortly. The ISBN is ISBN: 978-0692005866. I still have to go and add it to the Books In Print database so bookstores can search and find it, but it should be available on the web soon... _


----------



## Anju 

Watching the preview of the movie Avatar, I think someone read In Her Name - sure are a lot of blue ladies in there


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

But they're not blue - sort of a greenish, purplish tinge.



Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anju No. 469 said:


> Watching the preview of the movie Avatar, I think someone read In Her Name - sure are a lot of blue ladies in there


I just saw that! On our TV they're pretty blue. They don't look fierce like the Kreelans in my imagination, though.

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Anju No. 469 said:


> Watching the preview of the movie Avatar, I think someone read In Her Name - sure are a lot of blue ladies in there


Well, not quite what I envisioned for the Kreelans, but this movie is definitely on my "must-see" list!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

At long last, the print edition of *In Her Name: First Contact* is out on Amazon (and other retailers soon). Here's the link for those who may be interested:

http://www.amazon.com/Her-Name-First-Contact/dp/0692005862


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Got one. Or I should say, Peg of the Red Pencil's getting one.



Ed Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Got one. Or I should say, Peg of the Red Pencil's getting one.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Patterson


Thanks, Ed! 

How is Peg doing with the first one? Did she ever manage to wade her way through it?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

She is in the last section (Book). I hold her p (with The Nan Tu). She loves it (yours, and mine too), but I knew she would. As different as you and I are, we have some common ground, and that ground is just what Peg and most readers love. (Characters, characters, characters).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Could that be because you two are such characters your own selfs


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Anju No. 469 said:


> Could that be because you two are such characters your own selfs


Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Who are you calling a blue woman?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Nope Ed - a Character    wouldn't dare call you a blue woman, that is unless


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Uh-oh, Ed's putting on his black armor and getting out his sword...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Mike:

Peg Stevens (of the Red Pencil) finished In her Name and posted a 5-star review for you on amazon.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Mike:
> 
> Peg Stevens (of the Red Pencil) finished In her Name and posted a 5-star review for you on amazon.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ed -

Hugs and kisses to Peg for the review - that was awesome! 

Sorry I didn't get back on this earlier, but I haven't done very much on-line the last couple days because of an all-day running seminar yesterday (which really helped us a lot), and work + an 8 mile training run today...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I don't know when it'll go live (probably sometime later today), but *In Her Name: First Contact* will be on sale for $0.99! Consider it a "back to school war story" sale!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Ed -
> 
> Hugs and kisses to Peg for the review - that was awesome!
> 
> Sorry I didn't get back on this earlier, but I haven't done very much on-line the last couple days because of an all-day running seminar yesterday (which really helped us a lot), and work + an 8 mile training run today...


Would you believe that's her first and only review. She loed In Her Name very, very, very much. But what's there not to love.

Edward C. and the rest of it


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

If you haven't yet read *First Contact*, now's a great time - the book's on sale for FREE on Amazon for Kindle! So snag it at Amazon US or Amazon UK. Enjoy!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Led by Commander Owen McClaren, the TNS Aurora is embarked on an extended survey mission, searching for new worlds that could support human life. Drawn to an uncharted star system by the discovery of potentially habitable planets, the crew of the Aurora discovers something entirely unexpected: the planets are already inhabited, but not by humans. Approached by gigantic alien starships, Aurora's crew makes ready for humanity's very first contact with another sentient race.

But nothing could prepare them for what fate has in store. For they have entered the domain of the Kreelan Empire, which has waited thousands of years to find another spacefaring race against which to wage war to honor their Empress. With all but one of the crew killed in bloody close combat, the aliens send Aurora home bearing the sole survivor: the Messenger, a young crewman who carries with him an alien artifact that is humanity's only sign of how much time remains until they are plunged into an interstellar war&#8230;

*IN HER NAME: FIRST CONTACT*

​


----------



## telracs

darn...  i missed it was it was free........

and no, i actually don't own this on kindle.

weird..


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

scarlet said:


> darn... i missed it was it was free........
> 
> and no, i actually don't own this on kindle.
> 
> weird..


I think you must have had, like, a preview copy or something...


----------



## telracs

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I think you must have had, like, a preview copy or something...


shh..... but i delete those after i'm done.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

It's been a while (a long while!) since I've bumped my book threads, but here we go - a little excerpt for those who haven't read *First Contact* yet... 

"Sir..." Amundsen began, his pale blue eyes darting away momentarily to another display. "Captain...we've confirmed not just one, but two planets in the temperate zone..."

"Hot damn!" McClaren couldn't help himself. One planet that might have liquid water was miracle enough. Their pre-jump analysis had suggested there was one, but two had been too much to hope for. "That's fantastic!"

"Sir...they're both inhabited," Amundsen said in hoarse whisper. Normally a quiet man, often more at home with the stars and planets than his fellow human beings, the volume of his voice dropped with every word. "We didn't have to find their orbits. We found them from their neutrino and infrared readings." He paused. "I've...I've never seen anything like this. Even Sol system doesn't have this level of activity. The two planets in the temperate zone are highly industrialized. There are other points of activity throughout the asteroid belt, and on several moons orbiting a solitary gas giant. We have also observed ships through the primary telescope. Hundreds of them. They are...nothing like ours."

The captain sat back, stunned. _First contact_, he thought&#8230;

*Purchase Links (it's *free*): *


----------

